# Ateeya Has Suffered a Major Setback! Tips of How to Avoid!!!



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

I came across a thread on another board about an awful setback that Ateeya had with her sew in. I know I posted a blog with the same information, but I wanted to reiterate just in case someone new to weaves didnt' read it before. Trust me..this will save you A LOT of headache. 

If you guys watch her video, please don't automatically blame this on weaves. A lot of people have had major success with wearing them. You just have to make sure that you take care of your hair and the weave, and make sure you get it properly installed and maintained.

Here's the video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyqRfMbYDJ8

*Weave Bible 101 *

12:43 PM 
I think that I'm qualified to pass on what I've learned over the years because I started wearing glue in weaves when I was about 12. Then, I graduated to sew-ins at about 16. To think, I probably could have have WL hair by now. 

Anyway, these are my lessons learned that I hope will be helpful to someone else. If anyone else has other tips, please list them, I'll compile it all to make a huge list.

1. *After you take out your sew-in, DO NOT WASH YOUR HAIR before you properly detangle and get out ALL shed hair. (Trust me, you will have a MAJOR setback if you do not listen to that one rule). I learned the hard way. My cousin advised me against it, and I told her that I have that 'good' hair, so my hair will surely not tangle. Well let me tell you...as soon as water hit my hair, it formed locs and got really matted. I had to chop out huge chunks of hair.* 

2. Do not let the stylist braid your hair or sew in the weave too tight. You'll know because aside from the major migraine that you'll experience, you'll see a lot of white bulbs on the tip of many strands along your hairline. This means that hair has been pulled out because of the tension. Also, tiny bumps will form in the back of your head. Silly me...I already know this, but I'm suffering from this right now. I need to listen to my own advice. I have two months to nurture my hairline.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=305697&highlight=

3.It is not recommended that you wear your install for more than three months. I wore an install for four months this year, and thankfully I took it out when it first started to matt up, so I didn't lose any hair. The longer your leave the install coupled with the frequent washing + airdrying, shed hair, etc. will cause your hair to matt up over time. 

4. Do not trust just ANYONE to take out your install. I always take out my installs by myself. I can't say that I don't trust her, but I don't even let my sister take it out. This way, if I happen to mistakenly cut my hair...oh well...at least I was the one that did it. Also, I'm much more patient, and can afford to take the extra 2+ hours to carefully take it down. I doubt a stylist will be that careful. 

5. If you are planning to leave your install in for three months, you might want to rethink frequent washing and cowashing. I usually wash once per week, but sometimes I change it up to once every two weeks. Again, frequent washing and airdrying, product buildup, etc, might cause your hair to get matted..eer on the side of caution. (this is especially true for those with natural hair) 

6. If you are getting a full sew-in with no hair left out, ask your stylist not to braid the baby hairs or the really short strands around your hairline. Trust me..this is the first time that I've had a full head sew-in with everything braided, and my hairline is missing. She braided every strand, and now I"m having to baby that area. 

7. It is normal for you to see lots of hair in your comb after you take out your sew-in. Remember, you did have your hair braided for x time, and what you're seeing is most likely shed hair. 

8. Try to do a protein treatment prior to the sew-in, and when you take it down. This helps to strengthen your hair. 

9. It's also recommended that you at least wait 1-2 weeks before you reinstall another sew-in. This gives you an opportunity to give your real hair that much needed TLC. 

10. Have fun with your weave! Remember there are so many different styles that you can achieve with a weave without damaging your real hair. Do you want some blonde highlights, a curly or wet n' wavy look, or perhaps a pixie cut? Go ahead, and weave it up! Um..you might want to stick with something that will look more natural though. If you're 4a or 4b, you might want to stay about from silky straight hair. 

11. Oh yeah...please stop patting your weave in public! If you haven't noticed, the whole weave moves like it's a wig.

12. If you're relaxed, this is a good way to stretch your relaxers. You don't have to keep relaxing your entire head when you take down an install. If it's going to be braided up anyway, what's the point?

13. Do NOT use hair glue unless you want to be permanently bald, hair glue is a no no. (tip from Ms. Devo) If you're not interested in getting a sew-in weave, please try out the clip in extensions before getting a bonded weave. If you still go ahead and get bonded weave, please take all necessary steps in taking it out so you don't lose hair in the process.


14. Tips on washing hair while you have a weave:
I picked up this great tip from someone on BHM. Put your shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner in separate water/applicator bottles. Dilute it with water, and pour it over your head so it reaches your braids. Gently massage your scalp, and rinse thoroughly. This works great!

15. This is the regimen that I follow when I have my sew-in. Remember I switch it up, and sometimes only wash every two weeks.
Wash 1x week with Creme of Nature (white bottle with green cap)
Condition w/ Mane N Tail
DC 1x week Pantene Pro V relaxed and natural dc mask (really good slip)
Leave in conditioner - Infusium 23
Moisturize every day by spraying a glyercin and water mix to by braids and to the hair that's left out. I also seal the ends of the hair that's left out with castor oil. 
Clarify 1x month w/Suave clarifying shampoo

16. What are good brand weaves?
Inexpensive 
Beauty Supply Store brands
Sensational Premium Now 
Sensational Outre Goddess Remi 

A little more Expensive, but very worth it (You can reuse these. Google them to find them on the net)

Extensions Plus relaxed texture 
Halleys Curls relaxed texture 
Wagmans 
Indique 
Belle Noir 

17. If you can't (or won't) spend the time DAILY to blend your real hair and the weave hair ............get a FULL HEAD weave (where all of your real hair to tuck out of sight)! Walking around with two different textures or colors...not only scream WEAVE it also is just plain tacky! (Tip by CurliDiva)

18. Buy vent brush or comb with you and USE IT regularly! A weave needs to be styled (either with a comb, brush or my your hands). Do not walk around with a tangled head of yaki hair that looks like you haven't touch it since you rolled out of bed. (Tip by CurliDiva)

19. It is possible to wear a "glued" weave without losing hair - but I definitely would not recommend using that nasty black glue (grey bottle with red tip). If you want a glued weave use Liquid Gold with Airflex strips. I did that with no problem at all. (Tip by Soulie)

20. To remove a sewn weave - don't use scissors - use a seam ripper to break the thread, then use a bobby pin, comb tail, or fingernail to pick the thread out. It takes a little longer, but there is no cut hair. (Tip by Soulie)

21. Invest in quality hair such as Extensions Plus, Nature Girl or Wagmans. All of them maintain their quality over time (even can be reused). This will reduce the amount of tugging against your own braids from attempting to detangle. (Tip by Soulie)

22. Excellent Post! Another thing I would personally like to add is wait at least 7-10 days after taking out your install before geting a touch up relaxer. For the same reason as number 9. (Tip by Bermudabeauty)

23. Tips on blending natural/transitioning hair with weave. If you bought a curly/kinky weave and you're transitioning, you might want to try using flexi rods or trying a braidout on the hair that you left out. That will help blend your hair with the weave. If you bought a straight weave, you'll more than likely have to constantly straighten it so that it blends in with the weave.


----------



## heyfranz (Jun 3, 2009)

Well after watching her youtubes it didn't seem to me that she had healthy hair practices and at times i wondered how she was keeping it on her head

ETA:  I just watched the video.  I wanted to cry and give her a hug.  That is just awful!  I remember treating my hair like that before LHCF.


----------



## MoMo (Jun 3, 2009)

Dang!  I feel bad for her.


----------



## brownelovely (Jun 3, 2009)

I love her videos but I noticed that I didn't really see her practicing any of the routine weave care tips that are recommended. My hair came out great! I had great growth and thickness so I think it's all in how you care for your hair underneath along with the time you keep it in. Thanks for posting the tips.


----------



## SmartyPants (Jun 3, 2009)

I knew she was going to have a problem as soon as I heard her say she was going to put conditioner on and she didn't say one word about detangling!


----------



## Odd One (Jun 3, 2009)

woaaah... i feel bad for her...but she is silly for not detangling before washing the hair 

even myself who had sew-ins/braids for years(pre lhcf) never took care of my hair underneath(i know...) but one thing i always did was detangling before washing!!!

ETA: ARGH just got finished watching the video and i don't think she learned her lesson... she keeps talking about how not to shampoo it and yada yada still no talk about detangling.. oh well


----------



## PinkSkates (Jun 3, 2009)

heyfranz said:


> Well after watching her youtubes it didn't seem to me that she had healthy hair practices and at times i wondered how she was keeping it on her head


 
And her hair never shows any length retention. If you are actively taking good care of your hair, then we should see evidence of growth retention.


----------



## Sweetheart (Jun 3, 2009)

How do you take a full sew on weave off by yourself?


----------



## spinspinshuga (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow, that is horrible.
I've been considering a sew-in, but this video might make me reconsider.


----------



## SmartyPants (Jun 3, 2009)

PinkSkates said:


> And her hair never shows any length retention. If you are actively taking good care of your hair, then we should see evidence of growth retention.


 

I think she consciously kept her hair trimmed at that length.  Even the sew-ins and wigs she wears are not much longer than the length of her hair.


----------



## scorpian (Jun 3, 2009)

That's a shame...


----------



## *Frisky* (Jun 3, 2009)

OMG!! I am still in shock at all that hair that came out!! I feel bad for her...her hair was doing well. I was hoping when she took out the weave that it wouldn't be any issues. Hopefully she can get it back on track and get it to growing healthy again.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

Okay ladies...please remember that this is not a bashing Ateeya thread. This is just to show you what not to do when wearing weaves, so you don't suffer the same misfortune. 

Thanks for responding!! Please remember to properly detangle FIRST!! Do not rush to add products, and wash your hair when you take your weave down. Your hair WILL MATT!! You must first DETANGLE. Make sure you get out ALL the shed hair that accumulated for the period that you wore the sew-in. It will be okay to wash after you do that.


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 3, 2009)

My jaw dropped when I saw how much hair came out.  And that matted section? Woowee!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 3, 2009)

That is so sad...this is a good post for members here so that we don't end up making the same mistake!


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 3, 2009)

OMG!!! I can't believe she lost that much hair I would have cried.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

spinspinshuga said:


> Wow, that is horrible.
> I've been considering a sew-in, but this video might make me reconsider.


 

I hope you don't reconsider because of this. I've been wearing weaves for quite some time, and this has happened to me before when I didn't know any better. That's the reason behind the tips I posted. You guys can learn from our mistakes. If a weave is properly installed, maintained, and taken down, you will not have a bad experience. What happened to her is preventable.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow. I'm surprised she didn't detangle first.erplexed Toward the end of the video, I was hoping she would have mentioned to her viewers about the importance of detangling before washing. I'm surprised she didn't lose more hair than that.

I wouldn't wish a setback on anybody. I feel bad for her.


----------



## jaszymeen (Jun 3, 2009)

awwwwwwwww my heart dropped. her hair was so pretty


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 3, 2009)

The only thing I find surprising is that she's got such a huge following. Her hair practices are terrible. I feel bad for the girl, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't expecting this video.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

Kitten45 said:


> woaaah... i feel bad for her...but she is silly for not detangling before washing the hair
> 
> even myself who had sew-ins/braids for years(pre lhcf) never took care of my hair underneath(i know...) but one thing i always did was detangling before washing!!!
> 
> *ETA: ARGH just got finished watching the video and i don't think she learned her lesson... she keeps talking about how not to shampoo it and yada yada still no talk about detangling.. oh well*


 
I kept shaking my head at the bolded. She's not telling her subscribers the correct reason that it happened. I think her stylist told her that the reason it happened was because how she massaged it in a circular motion.  I left a comment stating otherwise along with a link to the tips I posted here. Hopefully, she'll let her subscribers know if she does a new video because she's not giving correct information.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for this! I'm planning on getting a full install at the end of the summer for school next year and I want to make sure I experience GROWTH not breakage! I think it's time LHCF got a separate forum for Weave/Hair Extensions and make information like this a sticky.. there are so many questions I have about weaves and its so difficult searching for them on the General Hair Talk board and asking questions gets quickly flooded out by the amount of new Hair Care threads that are constantly being made and bumped . I'd also feel much comfortable asking you ladies weave questions rather then registering at BHM and having to do it there.

I'm also sorry to hear about Ateyaaa's setback... she seems like she knows what makes her hair grow so hopefully everything will be alright for her.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

Sweetheart said:


> How do you take a full sew on weave off by yourself?


 
I don't really think there is a science behind it. I usually just use a pair of scissors to cut the thread. Once all the thread is gone, the tracks come off. From there, you can easily take down the braids. Hopefully, if someone else does it another way, they can post.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jun 3, 2009)

Yikes... I'd have bawled my eyes out!

Hopefully ladies who do weaves will learn from this. Very nice of you to put up the tips as well.

P.S. I've suffered a similar setback too and it had absolutely nothing to do with weaves, I had areas of hair that suffered from severe breakage so I had different lengths of hair. I went from past APL to SL and I wasn't as calm as she was initially... I calmed down eventually but it wasn't easy.


----------



## Cien (Jun 3, 2009)

wow....

I really like Ateeya~~and I'm sorry that she experienced this horrible setback!!!  

She lost a LOT of hair!!! 
 Over the years, I too, have experienced major setbacks with my hair so I know the feeling.

But like the soldier she appears to be...she is taking it all in stride!!!! 

  Hell, I've had my hair shaved before after a setback. 
It's hair!~~ it'll grow back!!

---great tips btw!!


----------



## Saffirejuiliet (Jun 3, 2009)

This is very sad.  Shedded hair, especially over a long period of time, can be the debil for hair if it is not manually taken out. I have been there and learn that lesson. I hope she will be able to bounce back for the setback. Great thread Ediese.


----------



## HauteHairGurl (Jun 3, 2009)

Ediese, thanks for posting this.  I watched the video too and I would NOT have been brave enough to do a video showing the aftermath for the whole world to see.  I think before we start getting on her about her hair practices, take into consideration that we all have LHCF and members like Ediese who get sew-ins on the regular and know the way to take a weave down properly.  She stated in the video that she didn't know to do that hence the matting and the tangles.  Her stylist didn't seem to tell her either, he just told her not to do it on her own.  As far as her other practices, she always says that these things are what work for *her hair*.  I think it's good to remember that everything isn't for everybody and some of the things you do may not work for someone else.  I just commend her for doing the video in the first place b/c she really didn't have to and if it was me, my subscribers would've gotten a verbal summary and a new install video.  I would've been too upset to post it.  I believe she will bounce back though and I hope she stays encouraged, she was having good progress.


----------



## jaszymeen (Jun 3, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I knew she was going to have a problem as soon as I heard her say she was going to put conditioner on and she didn't say one word about detangling!


 

i noticed that b4 i even read anything. she said i'm gonna condition my hair and then pulled it back into a ponyerplexed. the 1ST thing i do when i take out my sew in is detangle slowly and gentle to get all the shed hair and thread out. after i do that i put shampoo on the sectioned parts and scalp and then i wash out. after that i do another detangling and then deep condition and let it air dry til i figure out what im going to do with my hair next lol.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jun 3, 2009)

ok, my hair mats like that all the time esp if i don't comb it in a few day.  She didn't need to cut that piece.  .  I'd be bald if i cut out every dread!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 3, 2009)

Haven't watched the video but i'm sorry to hear that she suffered a set back


----------



## blksndrlla (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh my! I feel so bad for her. I would have been balled up in tears. However, it was a a great learning tool. Too often we avoid good advice. Thanks for the great tips Ediese. I read through them before, but definitely needed the review...gonna try this sew-in thing one more time despite the horrors of the first one...


----------



## RubyWoo (Jun 3, 2009)

Kitten45 said:


> woaaah... i feel bad for her...but she is silly for not detangling before washing the hair
> 
> even myself who had sew-ins/braids for years(pre lhcf) never took care of my hair underneath(i know...) but one thing i always did was detangling before washing!!!
> 
> ETA: ARGH just got finished watching the video and i don't think she learned her lesson... she keeps talking about how not to shampoo it and yada yada still no talk about detangling.. oh well



Good for you that you knew better! However, there are people that prior to the hair boards did not; myself included.  

I feel awful for her.  Hair is such a personal matter and I can totally empathize.

Also, Atteya's hair has been progressing well.  She was definitely retaining length; just not as much as folks on here since it appears that she kept her ends trimmed.  Nonetheless, her hair was fly.  

I hope she learns from this and reaches her hair goals!


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 3, 2009)

OMG! I'm so sad for her...she's a hair inspiration. She needs to join LHCF.


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 3, 2009)

im sorry i never thought her hair was healthy because she is always flat ironing and thats very damaging. 

from wearing weaves i use to wash my hair every 3 weeks but i made sure oil my scalp every 3 days. when i take it out i definately comb it out then wash at the salon cause i dont want to deal with all of that myself hell no


----------



## MizzBrown (Jun 3, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> My jaw dropped when I saw how much hair came out. And that matted section? Woowee!


 
I was wondering if someone was gonna mention that video!!! 

I saw it this morning and my jaw also dropped! Was the hair she pulled out HER hair or the indian hair? Cause it was THAT much!

And i was loving her vids on her indian hair installment for the last couple months and then for her to take it down and see that mess!!!

I learned my lesson after getting some braids for 2 months...cut out a lock of my hair from frustration and vowed to NEVER do that again.

But I honestly dont see a lot of women's hair in better condition AFTER taking out the sew in. It always looks worse afterwards....and i figured what was the point?


----------



## RubyWoo (Jun 3, 2009)

HauteHairGurl said:


> Ediese, thanks for posting this.  I watched the video too and I would NOT have been brave enough to do a video showing the aftermath for the whole world to see.  I think before we start getting on her about her hair practices, take into consideration that we all have LHCF and members like Ediese who get sew-ins on the regular and know the way to take a weave down properly.  She stated in the video that she didn't know to do that hence the matting and the tangles.  Her stylist didn't seem to tell her either, he just told her not to do it on her own.  As far as her other practices, she always says that these things are what work for *her hair*.  I think it's good to remember that everything isn't for everybody and some of the things you do may not work for someone else.  I just commend her for doing the video in the first place b/c she really didn't have to and if it was me, my subscribers would've gotten a verbal summary and a new install video.  I would've been too upset to post it.  I believe she will bounce back though and I hope she stays encouraged, she was having good progress.



Excellent Post!  Thanking you was not enough!


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jun 3, 2009)

yea i saw this as soon as she posted it! I felt bad! Even though i am a natural i like watching people do their straight hair. 

I just knew she was going to have some colar bone length by now after this sew-in! But that not detangling was a bad move. I learned that lesson back in high school when i had my own real hair braid back in cornrows for like 3 weeks. I took it down jumped in the shower and oh boy it was a mess! it was horrible!

The look on her face had me a tad teary! But i bet she will never have this problem again! Best of luck to her!


----------



## MizzBrown (Jun 3, 2009)

And how do you wash your scalp anyway? It just seems your scalp never gets to breathe.

How do u wash it without ripping out the thread and stuff?


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

HauteHairGurl said:


> Ediese, thanks for posting this. I watched the video too and I would NOT have been brave enough to do a video showing the aftermath for the whole world to see. I think before we start getting on her about her hair practices, take into consideration that we all have LHCF and members like Ediese who get sew-ins on the regular and know the way to take a weave down properly. She stated in the video that she didn't know to do that hence the matting and the tangles. Her stylist didn't seem to tell her either, he just told her not to do it on her own. As far as her other practices, she always says that these things are what work for *her hair*. I think it's good to remember that everything isn't for everybody and some of the things you do may not work for someone else. I just commend her for doing the video in the first place b/c she really didn't have to and if it was me, my subscribers would've gotten a verbal summary and a new install video. I would've been too upset to post it. I believe she will bounce back though and I hope she stays encouraged, she was having good progress.


 

I totally agree with you, and that's exactly why I said I don't want this to be a bashing thread. I think it was really courageous that she showed the horrible experience that she suffered in order to help others from experiencing the same fate. 

I know I had the same thing happen to me, so I definitely know what she's going through. Hopefully, it will serve as a lesson learned for others. I'm sure she will recover from this.


----------



## cicilypayne (Jun 3, 2009)

Gosh so sorry to  see Atyeaa had a setback. It has happened to me more times than I care to remember. Thank you OP for the good tips..I too have been wearing weaves for a while now, but great advice is always needed.


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 3, 2009)

Awww. she didn't know.

I had this happen to me 3 years ago, but i lost waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more hair than her.

My problem was that the hairdresser sewed the thread too tight into my hair, and it was tangled into my hair.

I thought the best idea would be to get under the shower and detangle, since i *could not* detangle my hair dry.. that thread was all up in my hair.

wellllp.

I ended up losing so much hair, I had 3 bald spots.
I went to 3 different hair technicians, including a dread lock specialist, who works on films sets, who is able to untangle dreds into normal hair again...
she said there was nothing that could be done with my hair. 

i ended up going back to my hometown, sitting down at my mother's lap, and having her detangle my mess, a week later. it took 8 hours.

i learnt my lesson.


but... it's also how i was introduced to wigs. lol

I wish i had pictures of what it looked like at the time.. i think my mother does,
but, there's hope...
here's what it looked like 10 months later...


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 3, 2009)

boingboing said:


> *But i bet she will never have this problem again! Best of luck to her!*


 We'll be seeing a video like this a lot sooner than we expect if she doesn't get it through her head that not detangling is what caused her problem...she's going on and on about shampooing techniques


----------



## HauteHairGurl (Jun 3, 2009)

Ediese,
I hope she joins your network too.  I was considering getting a sew in to GMYOMH and don't know the first thing about weave so I was overjoyed to see your network!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2009)

Maracujá said:


> OMG! I'm so sad for her...she's a hair inspiration. She needs to join LHCF.


 
I believe she joined last year because I remember seeing her posts. I don't think she stayed active that long though.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

Another thing I wanted to add is that it is inevitable that when you take out an install that you had for 2-3 months there will be *A LOT* of shed hair. Please *DO NOT* freak out. That's normal. Just remember you're suppose to shed 50-150 strands a day. If your hair has been braided for 2-3 months, your shedded hair will still be there until you detangle. Once you detangle, the hair that you're losing is SHED hair. *DO NOT PANIC!!*


----------



## jaszymeen (Jun 3, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> And how do you wash your scalp anyway? It just seems your scalp never gets to breathe.
> 
> How do u wash it without ripping out the thread and stuff?


 
with like a dye applicator bottle. one is half diluted with water and shampoo the other with conditioner and shampoo. that way the product doesnt just sit and build up on the scalp.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jun 3, 2009)

*Happily Me* said:


> ok, my hair mats like that all the time esp if i don't comb it in a few day.  She didn't need to cut that piece.  .  I'd be bald if i cut out every dread!



I was thinking the same thing. Every so often I will get a small section of hair (usually a few strands) that just mat together. All it usually takes is me using some conditioner and using my hands to work through it. It takes a minute, but it does come out. 

I think with a lot of things, patience is the key. You can not rush through hair.


----------



## Summer_Rain (Jun 3, 2009)

When I saw the title my heart dropped - I thought she was sick or something. But I have to tell you, I had to shead a tear or two for her when I watched the video. That one section of matting and tangle was NO.JOKE. But she'll be aight - it's hair & it grows back.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> I was wondering if someone was gonna mention that video!!!
> 
> I saw it this morning and my jaw also dropped! Was the hair she pulled out HER hair or the indian hair? Cause it was THAT much!
> 
> ...


 
Yep..I just saw the link to it. It was her hair that she pulled out. I think it was the shed hair for not being able to detangle for however long she wore the weave, and plus the matted hair.

I see a lot of women that have had great success with weaves, and I'm just one of them. I know I've mentioned this before, but I think you just have to make sure that you get it properly installed, maintained, and taken down.


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 3, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I believe she joined last year because I remember seeing her posts. I don't think she stayed active that long though.



She needs to rejoin asap, she can get alot of help here.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

metro_qt said:


> Awww. she didn't know.
> 
> I had this happen to me 3 years ago, but i lost waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more hair than her.
> 
> ...


 
Absolutely gorgeous!!! Yep...a lot of us don't know if we haven't experienced it, or had someone tell us. I hope she knows that it'll only get better from here.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

HauteHairGurl said:


> Ediese,
> I hope she joins your network too. I was considering getting a sew in to GMYOMH and don't know the first thing about weave so I was overjoyed to see your network!


 
Thanks!! I have got to do better with that site. I've been working on getting my business up, so I haven't invested a lot of time recently. I will though as soon I finalize things.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jun 3, 2009)

Ediese said:


> Yep..I just saw the link to it. It was her hair that she pulled out. I think it was the shed hair for not being able to detangle for however long she wore the weave, and plus the matted hair.
> 
> *I see a lot of women that have had great success with weaves, and I'm just one of them. I know I've mentioned this before, but I think you just have to make sure that you get it properly installed, maintained, and taken down*.


 
But no one ever does it seems! They get braids or an install and think its great then they get a setback when the takedown comes and the takedown is so horrendous that they just weave or braid it back up!

It becomes a cover-up instead of a useful protective style. I wish someone would post a thread on before and afters of their braid/sew-in styles to really see.

It shouldnt take me 8 hours to get braids out my hair. And folks were telling me to keep them in longer and had my stylist telling me NOT wash my hair...Never again!

Its like only a select few really know what they are doing in this department. Seriously!


----------



## Thann (Jun 3, 2009)

OMG...my heart sank for her. That was way worse than I've ever imagined. Wow.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

Rosie8604 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Every so often I will get a small section of hair (usually a few strands) that just mat together. All it usually takes is me using some conditioner and using my hands to work through it. It takes a minute, but it does come out.
> 
> I think with a lot of things, patience is the key. You can not rush through hair.


 

I experience the same thing with my natural hair that you experienced. You're right you can take it down with conditioner and patience. However, I experienced the same thing that she did, and there was NOTHING that I could do to help it. It literally looked like a dry, matted dreadloc. I did EVERYTHING, and took a couple days to try to detangle it. I even tried to get help, and there was nothing that could be done. I had to cut it out.


----------



## Hairsofab (Jun 3, 2009)

I watched that video this morning. It was sad.


----------



## Kacie (Jun 3, 2009)

I know that she's not into the hair boards, but if you know the information is out there....well you know.

I'm sure she'll rebound.


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 3, 2009)

Ediese said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! Yep...a lot of us don't know if we haven't experienced it, or had someone tell us. I hope she knows that it'll only get better from here.



if she's anything like me?
It will never happen to her again.
lol.
She's probably learned her lesson, if she's serious about her hair.

she'll probably investigate better ways at detangling her hair after she takes down a weave...

but secretly, i think she's just going to get her weaves taken down at her stylist from now on... lololol....


whatever the case, trust me. She's done learned her lesson.


----------



## Hairsofab (Jun 3, 2009)

PinkSkates said:


> And her hair never shows any length retention. If you are actively taking good care of your hair, then we should see evidence of growth retention.


 
She states in her videos that she gets her hair trimmed everytime she goes to the salon, which I imagine is the biggest reason you don't see a lot of retention. Although, even with that frequent trimming she managed to go from ear length to shoulder length in 2 years.


----------



## MissYocairis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Happily Me* said:


> ok, my hair mats like that all the time esp if i don't comb it in a few day.  She didn't need to cut that piece.  .  I'd be bald if i cut out every dread!



ok? girl, I was just saying this.  There is no way in hell I would have cut that hair out of my head.  Even if I did end up with what she had.  I would have WORKED with that as long as it took.  She shouldn't have begun such a project on a work night like that. When you are tired, you cut corners and slip up and mess something up.  She could have saved this as a weekend project and then took her time, took breaks, worked with it and gotten that out.


----------



## Jazzmommy (Jun 3, 2009)

Ediese said:


> Another thing I wanted to add is that it is inevitable that when you take out an install that you had for 2-3 months there will be *A LOT* of shed hair. Please *DO NOT* freak out. That's normal. Just remember you're suppose to shed 50-150 strands a day. If your hair has been braided for 2-3 months, your shedded hair will still be there until you detangle. Once you detangle, the hair that you're losing is SHED hair. *DO NOT PANIC!!*


 
Good point -- pretty much the same with individual braids if you leave them in that long too. I've had full weaves and they work great as protective styles.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Jun 3, 2009)

My heart goes out to Ateeya.  I know that was heart breaking.  And she still showed us what alot of us would be ashamed to do. She admitted her errors (as she sees them) and wanted to show how it affected her.  I love her videos and only wish her the best.  

Her growth retention would be better if she stop getting her ends clipped all the time. But I like her style besides that. Her hair will be back swanging in no time.


----------



## Tootuff (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybe I am *silly* too but I had this same misfortune after taking down micro braids in 2006 which led to me to BC to this:







Life is a learning experience and sometimes, as my grandmother use to say, "'the best sense is bought sense".


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 3, 2009)

Jazzmommy said:


> Good point -- *pretty much the same with individual braids if you leave them in that long too*. I've had full weaves and they work great as protective styles.



I was just about to mention this.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jun 3, 2009)

*I wanted to cry...I can tell she was hurting... I do however believe that her advice, to not massage, part in sections etc. were accurate, but it can't be done until after properly detangling... she just missed that important first step...*

*she was very upbeat towards the end though, and I praise her for that bc i would have been on my deathbed...*


----------



## GulfCoastChica (Jun 3, 2009)

The same exact thing happened to me a few months ago.  I got my first sew-in and when I took it down, I just unraveled the braids and got to washing.  HORRIBLE mistake...that is why I almost cried when I seen Ateeya's video because it was like I was watching myself.  I think people can be a bit too hard on folks.  IF hair care was so intuitive and based on pure common sense then we would not need forums like LHCF, would we?  I really like Ateeya and she was one of the people who inspired me to take better care of my hair.  I found out about all the Aphogee products from watching her videos.  Yes, some of her practices are not the greatest but I do think she has a lot of great tips.

I hope her hair grows back quick, fast and in a hurry!  I am sure her experience will save a lot of women from repeating what she has done and I commend her for even sharing the video with everyone.


----------



## kblc06 (Jun 3, 2009)

A similar incident happened to my friend back october.  She had to cut her past APL hair to above ear length.  She was literally ready to just shave her head bald and start over .  She went to an Egyptian salon where they did a steam treatment which helped considerably, but she still ended up losing a lot of hair

My heart breaks for Ateeya. Her hair was flourishing, even if she didn't use LHCF approved methods 



Tootuff said:


> Maybe I am *silly* too but I had this same misfortune after taking down micro braids in 2006 which led to me to BC to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spinspinshuga (Jun 3, 2009)

Ediese said:


> I hope you don't reconsider because of this. I've been wearing weaves for quite some time, and this has happened to me before when I didn't know any better. That's the reason behind the tips I posted. You guys can learn from our mistakes. If a weave is properly installed, maintained, and taken down, you will not have a bad experience. What happened to her is preventable.



That's good to hear...I'm just already nervous about having it installed, so watching a take-down go like this made me even more paranoid. These tips are helpful, though.
Is this type of matting more likely if your hair is long? My hair isn't super-long or anything, but it's longer than Ateya's and I'm afraid matting will be more of a potential danger as a result.


----------



## Avan207 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Happily Me* said:


> ok, my hair mats like that all the time esp if i don't comb it in a few day. She didn't need to cut that piece. . I'd be bald if i cut out every dread!


 

that is what i was thinking, my daughter is natural and I just use a good silicone conditioner (Motions in the tub!) and love to get through the tangles and snarls, I and feel so sad for her especially because her vids got me on aphogee, but she coulda kept her length it just would have taken some time.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

jlee1979 said:


> The same exact thing happened to me a few months ago. I *got my first sew-in and when I took it down, I just unraveled the braids and got to washing. HORRIBLE mistake*...that is why I almost cried when I seen Ateeya's video because it was like I was watching myself. I think people can be a bit too hard on folks. IF hair care was so intuitive and based on pure common sense then we would not need forums like LHCF, would we? I really like Ateeya and she was one of the people who inspired me to take better care of my hair. I found out about all the Aphogee products from watching her videos. Yes, some of her practices are not the greatest but I do think she has a lot of great tips.
> 
> I hope her hair grows back quick, fast and in a hurry! I am sure her experience will save a lot of women from repeating what she has done and I commend her for even sharing the video with everyone.


 
Say what now??? You didnt' read the Weave 101 thread? Sorry to hear that happened to you too. Now I really think this thread needs to be a sticky for those of us that aren't aware. This is a common occurrence that can definitely be prevented if the word is out there.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

spinspinshuga said:


> That's good to hear...I'm just already nervous about having it installed, so watching a take-down go like this made me even more paranoid. These tips are helpful, though.
> Is this type of matting more likely if your hair is long? My hair isn't super-long or anything, but it's longer than Ateya's and I'm afraid matting will be more of a potential danger as a result.


 

No, the problem with her is that she didn't properly detangle before washing. All of the shed hair that was not combed out when she had the weave got intertwined with her hair after she washed it. That caused the matting. You shouldn't have any problems even if you have longer hair if you properly detangle first prior to washing.


----------



## brownelovely (Jun 3, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> The only thing I find surprising is that she's got such a huge following. Her hair practices are terrible. I feel bad for the girl, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't expecting this video.


 
I think that she has a great personality and her videos are fun. However, like you said her hair practices aren't the best but I guess they work for her. (?)

I don't know what to say about this situation because I was well informed by my stylist and by doing my research on here and other hair boards on caring for my hair underneath the weave. DETANGLING was the key point. It took me hours but I didn't lose as much hair that I could have lost washing first.  I couldn't even fathom getting through my transitioning hair washing first...no way, I'd have to BC.


----------



## Tootuff (Jun 3, 2009)

kblc06 said:


> A similar incident happened to my friend back october. She had to cut her past APL hair to above ear length. She was literally ready to just shave her head bald and start over . She went to an Egyptian salon where they did a steam treatment which helped considerably, but she still ended up losing a lot of hair
> 
> My heart breaks for Ateeya. Her hair was flourishing, even if she didn't use LHCF approved methods


 
I probably could have saved some of my hair but I was so aggravated and it was around 3-4 a.m. so I just grabed the clippers put a guard on them and commenced to cutting my hair and the next morning when I looked in the mirror I was .  Now I think it's the best thing that happened to my hair because that experience led me to this board.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jun 3, 2009)

I watched the video and I feel really bad about what happened.  Ateeya is always full of energy & to see her like this was awful.

I do applaud Ateeya though for keeping it real with her viewers and allowing them to see what she did wrong.

She is truly helping those who may have attempted to do the same thing after taking down a weave.

Thanks Ediese, your Weave 101 (what not to do) is great.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh Dear.....


Well, I guess there is no more *"Swang"* going on....

Poor thing. I feel sorry for her.....


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Jun 3, 2009)

Ediese thanks for the tips. I guess I won't be getting a sew-in for the summer.That video really scared me.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 3, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> Oh Dear.....
> 
> 
> *Well, I guess there is no more "Swang" going on....*
> ...


I knew if I waited long enough, someone would say it.  
SJ that was so cold my nipples are hard.


----------



## soulie (Jun 3, 2009)

I have missed the most recent episodes of her video saga; as well as her own hair had been doing according to people here, why did she get a weave anyway?


----------



## wannabelong (Jun 3, 2009)

I feel so sorry for her.  If only she had come to LHCF and read about how to properly do a takedown (like I did).


----------



## baddison (Jun 3, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> I knew if I waited long enough, someone would say it.
> *SJ that was so cold my nipples are hard.*


----------



## PinkSkates (Jun 3, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> Oh Dear.....
> 
> 
> Well, I guess there is no more *"Swang"* going on....
> ...


 
ooooooooh...now you know her stans gonna come in here and e-beat you down for that one!!!


----------



## Orissa081 (Jun 3, 2009)

My mouth dropped open when I saw that video-not expecting that at all. I have been wearing weaves for the past 4-5 years and I never was taught good hair practices, it's a miracle that I got hair-anyway for some reason after I took out the weaves I always combed out all knots and tangles, it was just something i did? Anyway I love Ateyaa I would have been bawling, if she takes care of her hair however it will be back to where it was in no time.

http://www.youtube.com/Blackrose081


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 3, 2009)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> I knew if I waited long enough, someone would say it.
> SJ that was so cold my nipples are hard.


 



I only can remember her eternal refrain: " You want that SWANG???"

It is no more, at least for a while.....
It is what it is.... I have had setbacks too....
A part of life.....


----------



## GulfCoastChica (Jun 3, 2009)

Ediese said:


> Say what now??? You didnt' read the Weave 101 thread? Sorry to hear that happened to you too. Now I really think this thread needs to be a sticky for those of us that aren't aware. This is a common occurrence that can definitely be prevented if the word is out there.


 

Well honestly I knew nonthing of the "Weave 101" thread.  I know my info shows I have been a member for awhile but for the longest I have just been a casual, non-paying lurker. I just started trying to REALLY take care of my hair after the sew-in catastrophe.  But I am good now.  Another month or two and I think I will be good to go!  And yes, this thread is must read for anyone considering get in a sew-in.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jun 3, 2009)

You are too funny Lucky's Mom....poor Teya!


----------



## soulie (Jun 3, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> Oh Dear.....
> 
> 
> Well, I guess there is no more *"Swang"* going on....
> ...


 
I got yer "Swang"....

Here it is!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 3, 2009)

soulie said:


> I got yer "Swang"....
> 
> Here it is!


 


"do wap - do - wap - do - wap - do waaaow" 
:angeldevi


----------



## taz007 (Jun 3, 2009)

Although I do not practice Ateeya's regime in any shape or form, I can not believe some of the *very mean* things that have been said!  

Remember what your mama said...

*"If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all"* (at least I hope she said that)

I would NEVER wallow in someone's misery.  I only wish the best for her.

I may need to take a break from this board


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Jun 3, 2009)

PinkSkates said:


> And her hair never shows any length retention. If you are actively taking good care of your hair, then we should see evidence of growth retention.


 
I thought the same thing when I first started watching her. I think she's entertaining but I don't follow her hair practices like she's a guru (like you ). You have to  have proof before I copy _anything_. 

I feel for her though, the last time I didn't detangle after taking down braids it led to my BC (...that was a good thing, kinda wish it had happened to her that way!!! )


----------



## sweetwhispers (Jun 3, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Although I do not practice Ateeya's regime in any shape or form, I can not believe some of the *very mean* things that have been said!
> 
> Remember what your mama said...
> 
> ...



And its the same person everytime


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 3, 2009)

That happened to me once. But I took like 2 days to thoroughly detangle so I wouldnt lose so much hair. If it happens, be prepared with alot of conditioner, a fine tooth comb, and alot of patience.

The key is more removing the shed hair than it is shampooing. Regardless whether you shampoo or not, if water hits your hair it WILL tangle.


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Jun 3, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Although I do not practice Ateeya's regime in any shape or form, I can not believe some of the *very mean* things that have been said!
> 
> Remember what your mama said...
> 
> ...


 
There's always someone waiting in the wing to kick someone when they're down. Please don't leave the rest of us though!!!!!


----------



## yellow08 (Jun 3, 2009)

That is sooo sad!!! However, most people make the same mistake when taking out their weave! 

When I take down my weave I never do it on dry hair ( I load my braids with lacio lacio or something) after I take down the braid and before I start combing I load the hair with Silicon Mix and then I take a wide tooth comb and comb, comb and comb! I do one braid at a time and then I section my hair in 4's and then I get under the dryer for 30 mins (it softens the hair more) and then I detangle once more and then I wash the Silicon Mix out and then shampoo, DC again for 30-45 mins....


----------



## CurliDiva (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm flattered that two of my tips made the *Weave Bible*!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 3, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Although I do not practice Ateeya's regime in any shape or form, I can not believe some of the *very mean* things that have been said!
> 
> Remember what your mama said...
> 
> ...


 


sweetwhispers said:


> And its the same person everytime


 


Wow!!!! C'mon people - let's relax.....

Like I said - I have had setbacks too... I have been where she has been - I Had a *"Swang"* - but no hairline....
Let's not Breakdown cryin.....

I could really care less honestly....


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jun 3, 2009)

sweetwhispers said:


> And its the same person everytime


 
 I agree with you.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> Ediese thanks for the tips. I guess I won't be getting a sew-in for the summer.That video really scared me.


 
Please don't let it scare you. If you follow the correct way of doing it, you'll be fine.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 3, 2009)

yellow08 said:


> That is sooo sad!!! However, most people make the same mistake when taking out their weave!
> 
> When I take down my weave I never do it on dry hair ( I load my braids with lacio lacio or something) after I take down the braid and before I start combing I load the hair with Silicon Mix and then I take a wide tooth comb and comb, comb and comb! I do one braid at a time and then I section my hair in 4's and then I get under the dryer for 30 mins (it softens the hair more) and then I detangle once more and then I wash the Silicon Mix out and then shampoo, DC again for 30-45 mins....


 
This is such an excellent method and I think I will steal it if I am bold enough to try a weave again.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2009)

OMG...People come on! Why are you guys turning an informative thread like this into a grudge match?!? Can we stay on topic?

I hope this thread doesn't get adlock2: or deleted. Sheesh!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 3, 2009)

LiberianGirl said:


> It sure is. I don't blame them though, if I looked like them....let me shut my mouth.


 

What a nice thing to say!!!!

Here comes a locked thread.............I am gonna go cook now!!!


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 3, 2009)

Platinum said:


> OMG...People come on! Why are you guys turning an informative thread like this into a grudge match?!? Can we stay on topic?
> 
> *I hope this thread doesn't get adlock2: or deleted.* Sheesh!



It will get locked I already printed out Ediese's advice, I suggest some of y'all do the same.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 3, 2009)

Maracujá said:


> It will get locked I already printed out Ediese's advice, I suggest some of y'all do the same.


 

Good idea....


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2009)

Maracujá said:


> It will get locked I already printed out Ediese's advice, I suggest some of y'all do the same.


 
I'm on the road today and I don't have a printer in my truck. I'll try to save OP's advice before it gets deleted.


----------



## shtow (Jun 3, 2009)

yall mean.


----------



## yellow08 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice Lady said:


> This is such an excellent method and I think I will steal it if I am bold enough to try a weave again.


 
Thanks!! 
I forgot to mention that after I take down a braid I add the loose hair to the next loose braid hair and comb again and cont'd until I have my make my 4 sections...


----------



## janeemat (Jun 3, 2009)

Poor Ateeya. I love watching her. Her hair was beautiful!


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow...I feel for her; I'm trying to repair a major setback I had in mid-late April...lots of my hair fell out. I wish her the best.


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 3, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> Good idea....



I know, thanks.



Platinum said:


> I'm on the road today and I don't have a printer in my truck. I'll try to save OP's advice before it gets deleted.



It's also on OP's fotki I think.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jun 3, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> What a nice thing to say!!!!
> 
> Here comes a locked thread.............I am gonna go cook now!!!


 

And what you said was nice?


----------



## FeelinIt (Jun 3, 2009)

This tip should be followed after braids also.  I learned that one the hard way. I had ripped so much hair out because I washed my hair before I detangled.  I figured it out and now I always do a dry detangle with a wide tooth comb and some good slip conditioner.  It works!


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

Platinum said:


> OMG...People come on! Why are you guys turning an informative thread like this into a grudge match?!? Can we stay on topic?
> 
> I hope this thread doesn't get adlock2: or deleted. Sheesh!


 
You know what...I just stepped back in here, and you're so right. Like I've said before, this is NOT a bashing thread. If anyone does not agree with her hair practices, that's fine. Use your own discernment. That's not the purpose of this thread!

I applaud her for showing what can happen when you don't properly detangle your hair when you take down an install or braids prior to washing  (she really should mention that was the issue). Anyway, this happens to many all the time. Hopefully, some people will learn from this. Please keep the negative comments out of this thread.


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 3, 2009)

I have nothing to say pertaining to the topic of this thread. Just wanted to say that I love your natural hair Ediese!!!


----------



## brownelovely (Jun 3, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Although I do not practice Ateeya's regime in any shape or form, I can not believe some of the *very mean* things that have been said!
> 
> Remember what your mama said...
> 
> ...


 

Who said something mean? I didn't see anything mean...what I'd miss this time!


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

Poohbear said:


> I have nothing to say pertaining to the topic of this thread. Just wanted to say that I love your natural hair Ediese!!!


 

Thank you!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 3, 2009)

LiberianGirl said:


> And what you said was nice?


 
OH LAWD.....

It is called Sarcasm - sweetie.

I stand behind my statements.
Truthfully...The poor girl consistently touted her theories about '*swang'* and such.....

For a while, she will not have it.
Period.


----------



## Supergirl (Jun 3, 2009)

That's sad. I hate that she had to deal with that, but it was thoughtful of her to do a video to warn others.


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (Jun 3, 2009)

Thats unfortunate... Well at least it's summer. She can get a nice short cut .


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 3, 2009)

Maracujá said:


> OMG! I'm so sad for her...she's a hair inspiration. She needs to join LHCF.


 
I am scared for her if she does because people will probably have 3,000+ not nice comments to tell her what to do with her hair. But, I do feel bad for her it is unfortunate. She handled it like a little trooper. I would have taken at least 7 months to talk about it.


----------



## Sly (Jun 3, 2009)

Ediese said:


> Here's the video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyqRfMbYDJ8


 
The horror! (at minute 5:55 )


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jun 3, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> That's sad. I hate that she had to deal with that, but it was thoughtful of her to do a video to warn others.


 The sentence in your siggy   
It needs to be a sticky thread!!!


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 3, 2009)

I never really followed Ateeya's channel because her hair practices are much different from mine, but I think she is sooo pretty and she has a great sense of style and personality.  I'm so sorry that happened to her, but she's strong for letting us see that video and warning us.  I probably would have just posted a blog and destroyed that video out of depression.  But it wasn't as bad as it could have been, though.  It was just that one spot and at least her edges are still intact .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2009)

When I remove my braids or sew-in, I use a W-I-D-E tooth comb and spray my hair with a detangler like Mane and Tail. I section and comb my hair gently (this takes a long time because my hair is so thick), then I coat my hair with CON poo (green and white bottle-I still have a few bottles left). I usually don't have any problems with matting.

I've had a few setbacks in the past though.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 3, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!!! Oh man I held my hair as I watched it!

I haven't read all the comments here yet, but I don't understand how washing her hair in a circular motion could have caused the damage. Wouldn't it have been how the sew-in was installed?  The second she took it off the first thing that I was thinking was how damaged it looked. Hey what do I know.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jun 3, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> OH LAWD.....
> 
> It is called Sarcasm - sweetie.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not going to go back and forth with you for the sake of this thread. I believe those comments were uncalled for. We can agree to disagree...and for the record don't EVER refer to me as sweetie.


----------



## msh5b (Jun 3, 2009)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> ok? girl, I was just saying this.  There is no way in hell I would have cut that hair out of my head.  Even if I did end up with what she had.  I would have WORKED with that as long as it took.  She shouldn't have begun such a project on a work night like that. When you are tired, you cut corners and slip up and mess something up.  She could have saved this as a weekend project and then took her time, took breaks, worked with it and gotten that out.



ITA.  I have had many frustrating moments trying to work with my hair late at night.  I know for me, I don't have the patience to do my hair when I'm tired.  It's better to just wait.  I like her YT videos, even though all that flat ironing was in the way.  I hope she overcomes this setback quickly!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 3, 2009)

LiberianGirl said:


> I'm not going to go back and forth with you for the sake of this thread. I believe those comments were uncalled for. We can agree to disagree...and for the record don't EVER refer to me as sweetie.


 

No problem Sweetie!


----------



## msa (Jun 3, 2009)

I didn't watch the video, but that sucks that she had a setback. I'm surprised she didn't do any research about weave takedown prior to doing it since she's so knowledgeable about hair.

Well, now she and everyone else knows to detangle, detangle, detangle.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh God I am at 5:50 on her Youtube video and I almost fell back when I saw how much hair fell out.  Ateeya if you're reading this I send you a big hug!  That's just awful!

OK I'm off to watching again.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

LiberianGirl said:


> I'm not going to go back and forth with you for the sake of this thread. I believe those comments were uncalled for. We can agree to disagree...and for the record don't EVER refer to me as sweetie.


 


Lucky's Mom said:


> No problem Sweetie!


 
I'm sorry ladies, but please take this elsewhere. This is an informative thread that I would prefer not have locked. 

Thanks.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 3, 2009)

What doesn't kill you will make you stronger, as long as she learns from it.  It will grow back with good practices, but I know that must be hard for her to hear right now.

A very big respect for her for putting up the vid in the first place.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jun 3, 2009)

I deal with enough drama with women at work and I wont participate in it here...On that note, I feel really bad for Ateeya and I hope her hair grows back quickly. We should be here to spread information and provide help to each other and leave all the cattiness behind.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2009)

msa said:


> I didn't watch the video, but that sucks that she had a setback. I'm surprised she didn't do any research about weave takedown prior to doing it since she's so knowledgeable about hair.
> 
> Well, now she and everyone else knows to detangle, detangle, detangle.


 

Unfortunately, I don't recall hearing her say anything about detangling. Maybe she'll make another video explaining that. I'm sure she has alot of STANS out there that take her word as GOSPEL TRUTH. If she's still not giving out correct advice, some people still won't know the key factor (detangle).


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybe if she would have purchased a good deep conditioner with a lot of slip, sat under a heating cap or hood dryer for around an hour, and then detangled the matted hair it might have come loose.  I would have worked at it each day, gently trying to detangle it and just wigged it up in the in between time. But what's done is done.  I'm sure her hair will be back to its original healthiness in no time.  I wonder what kind of shower comb she uses for detangling? The conair and jilbere shower combs make detangling really easy .


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jun 3, 2009)

Ediese said:


> I'm sorry ladies, but please take this elsewhere. This is an informative thread that I would prefer not have locked.
> 
> Thanks.


 
I'm sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## RubyWoo (Jun 3, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Although I do not practice Ateeya's regime in any shape or form, I can not believe some of the *very mean* things that have been said!
> 
> Remember what your mama said...
> 
> ...



It's disgusting but I expect nothing less from some people on here. Luckily, the majority of the the people board are not like that.  I find it even more disturbing since she chose to share something so personal on youtube.


----------



## DaPPeR (Jun 3, 2009)

I do my own sew-ins and my tip to add to all the good info up above is...

If u do glue in ur hair (or pieces in the front as I always do), when its time to take out, PLEASE USE HAIR BOND REMOVER. Its good stuff. Put it on where its glued and rub in. Wait about 3 mins and the weave just slips out. I never lose hair NOW that I use this.


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Jun 3, 2009)

SuchMagnificance said:


> I deal with enough drama with women at work and I wont participate in it here...On that note, I feel really bad for Ateeya and I hope her hair grows back quickly. We should be here to spread information and provide help to each other and leave all the cattiness behind.


 

Thank you.This thread was intended to inform, not bash someone.I knew it wouldn't be long before someone came in and said "where's her swang now".Being sarcastic, I thanked the threads that caused the discussion to take a nosedive and later unthanked them because it just proves that some of us can't discuss anything without arguing. If there are people who have suffered from a setback they would probably be afraid to come and ask for help based on some of these comments.


----------



## theAlist (Jun 3, 2009)

I wanted to cry...my body just felt funny watching the video.  I like Ateya so it hurts for me to see that.  I know when I had a set back I wasn't as calm as her lol You would of thought I had a family member die the way I was rolling on the floor crying like a baby.

However I have reeeeaaallly thick har and my new growth is thicker...So sometimes when I wear my wash and go's for a couple of days my hair starts to tangle.  I think maybe she could have worked with some of those tangles....but then again when you are just that disgusted you don't even want to deal with it.  I understand.


ETA: Oh and a big ol' B.Scott *****.boo.bye to some parts of this thread.  Tis all!


----------



## tailormade84 (Jun 3, 2009)

i am sad this happened to her but i so thankful that she was brave and caring enough to share her story so others may be educated. more over, i am thankful for Ediese to taking the time to bring this to our attention and give us additional advice. 

say what you will, but Ms. Ateyaaa just helped out thousands with this one vid

(and her new growth progress is CLEAR evidence that her hair grows so I know she will be back in due time  )


----------



## brownelovely (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks to Ediese for posting this and making everyone aware of the weave care tips. I went back and noticed some of the things people were talking about that were considered mean. It's an open discussion and people are going to have a difference of opinion so if you don't like just skip over it, it is not worth cyber arguing..LOL

Back to the topic...

I loved Ateya's hair regardless of how reckless her hair tips were considered. I don't do everything that reccommended either if I know it won't work on my hair so I do what's best for me. However, I do feel that with her having so many subscribers and people that look to her for general hair care advice....it's important for her to research what she's advising first before jumping out there with half of the information. 

When I first joined here and several other hair boards, I didn't advise anything because I didn't know squat about hair care. I've read up, researched, experimented, pj'd, and everything else and now that I'm successfully transitioning smoothly this time...I feel better about answering questions about certain things. This would have definitely helped in this situation. In all, I still love her vids and hope she nurses her hair back to good health!


----------



## Avaya (Jun 3, 2009)

FeelinIt said:


> This tip should be followed after braids also.



Yup !  I used to always end up with knots of matted hair after taking out my braids because I didn't detangle properly.  This one time, one whole sided of my hair turned into a matted mess!  I was tired  so I did an Ateeya and pulled my hair back in a pony tail and washed it the next morning.  LESSON LEARNED! 

I came up with this procedure http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=1497342&postcount=1 after that horrific experience and haven't had any problems since!


----------



## msa (Jun 3, 2009)

Platinum said:


> *Unfortunately, I don't recall hearing her say anything about detangling*. Maybe she'll make another video explaining that. I'm sure she has alot of STANS out there that take her word as GOSPEL TRUTH. If she's still not giving out correct advice, some people still won't know the key factor (detangle).




Yup, that's going to be a problem. I really hope she says something about detangling soon because since so many people do *everything* she says/does they are still going to find themselves with matted/tangled hair if they don't take time to detangle when taking out braids/weaves. 

Her video is helpful because it lets people know that anyone can have a setback but ultimately it may do more harm than good since the detangling step is skipped over.


----------



## MRJ1972 (Jun 3, 2009)

I will have to view the video later, but thanks for the advise!!!

I plan to wear weaves again to "possibly" transition  because I know how to care for the hair now...

This is OT- but where do I find the cream of nature in the green bottle? I am wearing a straight weave?


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jun 3, 2009)

**saving place**

I'll view the video when I get home


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

MRJ1972 said:


> I will have to view the video later, but thanks for the advise!!!
> 
> I plan to wear weaves again to "possibly" transition because I know how to care for the hair now...
> 
> This is OT- but where do I find the cream of nature in the green bottle? I am wearing a straight weave?


 

I got mine from one of those Asian beauty supply stores.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 3, 2009)

Well that's just sad. I don't care what her hair practices are, I sure do hate that she lost all that hair. 

I agree that is was very brave/selfless of her to show what happened and to warn others.


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear that. I suffered major setbacks so I know how it feels.

I'm sure her hair will grow back healthy and strong.


----------



## Nayna (Jun 3, 2009)

I feel bad for her, I think she was trying to reference to detangling without actually saying the word when she said to put conditioner in your hair and use your fingers to go downward (I can't remember cus youtube is acting silly and won't let me go back and check).  Nevertheless I think she learned a valuable lesson and she's really brave to come out and show everyone her pics and damage. 

And if you read the box to the right she mentions detangling conditioners and websites to get them.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jun 3, 2009)

Can ya'll access the vid now? I've been trying for the past few minutes but nope!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2009)

Fine 4s said:


> Can ya'll access the vid now? I've been trying for the past few minutes but nope!


 
Try clicking onto the link in the 1st post. It works.


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't detangle before washing, and that's intentional.  If you read Cathy Howse book (she has plenty of followers on this site) she recommends a detangling and wash process specific for those coming out of braids or twits. It involves smoothing your hair back in one directions to keep the cuticle smooth as you wash and condition.  I just took out a weave this way.  I slept in the conditioner and detangled in the morning in the shower with my fingers and olive oil.  I didn't lose any hair and retained length.  The key is PATIENCE.  Just detangling the morning after with fingers took me an hour.  It took me an hour to remove the weave the night before.  I pre pooed, shampoed, and did a protein treatment before the conditioner.  I was VERY gentle with my hair.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ How long did you wear your weave? I'm happy that worked for you, but I wouldn't recommend it for anyone else.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 3, 2009)

Since she wears relaxers on a regular basis, it may be have been difficult for her to really 'know' her natural hair......or even what it looked like.

It took time for me to know how my natural hair - and how it responded to detangling techniques. I did not know what my natural hair looked like for 20 years... Until it grew out.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 3, 2009)

addaboutmyhair said:


> I don't detangle before washing, and that's intentional. If you read Cathy hughes book (she has plenty of followers on this site) she recommends a detangling and wash process specific for those coming out of braids or twits. It involves smoothing your hair back in one directions to keep the cuticle smooth as you wash and condition. I just took out a weave this way. I slept in the conditioner and detangled in the morning in the shower with my fingers and olive oil. I didn't lose any hair and retained length. The key is PATIENCE. Just detangling the morning after with fingers took me an hour. It took me an hour to remove the weave the night before. I pre pooed, shampoed, and did a protein treatment before the conditioner. I was VERY gentle with my hair.


 

This is key to removing any extension hair.


----------



## Stella B. (Jun 3, 2009)

I cannot believe how much hair she lost!!! I know that's a lesson learned!! Her next video should be how to properly detangle before shampooing when removing a sew-in wig. I feel bad for her. Her ratings will go way down..., and so will her credibility. On second thought, she needs to stop making videos about hair care, and hair loss until she can get her own hair care together!!


----------



## iNicola (Jun 3, 2009)

IMO, I think it's more about detangling than how to wash/condition the hair. I wore sew-ins back to back all of last year (I took down my last install in February) and I took them down myself by cutting the thread close to the end of the track then using my fingers, I unravel the thread from the track and my hair. I did this so that I didn't have pieces of thread left in my hair(if I was snip snipping at the thread). I then detangled and wash my hair like I normally would, which included rubbing my hair in whichever motion. 

I don't follow everything that she does but before I started my HHJ I was mostly on youtube so I saw her videos. She basically jumped start my interest in trying other products, first of which was Aphogee. I then went out searching for more information on hair care, I'm always doing that, and found the boards. She might not do some of the things talked about on here but she got me on track as far as the protein treatments.  So with her initial exposure and now the intense knowledge I've gather here, I'm on the right track. I really do feel for her.


ETA: It took me about 2 hours to get everything out and detangle my hair.


----------



## asubeauty (Jun 3, 2009)

Aww... I like Ateyaaa, I feel bad for her, losing so much hair... 
I've never worn a weave, but I think that she's brave for showing her setback to the world, I would have mentioned it in my next video about the wig I was wearing to cover up the lost hair... 

And I think that she did a good job explaining what she knew went wrong.  It seems like she's getting bashed for not mentioning detangling, but it seems like she would have had the same setback even if she detangled because she didn't wash her hair appropriately.  And it's not her responsibitily to make sure everyone detangles after taking out their weaves. 

I'm glad that she is brave and confident enough to show this to the world.

I hate that this seems to be a "bash Ateyaa" thread when she never said anything in her videos were related to "healthy hair" practices, she was just doing what worked for her.  Everyone doesn't have the same hair goals as members of LHCF.  A lot of people want that Ateyaaa "swang."  And there's nothing wrong with that.  She's not saying that her regimine will grow your hair to your ankles or anything like that.


----------



## Mook's hair (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm a sew in hater because of a bad experience I had in 95. The string ripped through a section of my hair like a razor. (I only had the sew in for 2 days).

I feel for Ateya but even with the problem she created from rubbing her hair when she washed, I don't believe she had to cut out that matted patch. I've actually seen worse and helped someone pick out worse matting than that. I wish she had waited and gone to her stylist or someone for help, The setback may not have been so bad.


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Jun 3, 2009)

Ediese said:


> ^^ How long did you wear your weave? I'm happy that worked for you, but I wouldn't recommend it for anyone else.


 
5 weeks

I left a very little bit out front to cover the track.  Think of how half wigs (not part wigs) work.  That's how my weave was.  It was a sew in. I like detangling clean hair with a lot of slip.  After reading other posts, I realize something important.  I did not wash in circular motions, that tangles the hair more.  It's strange how emphatic people are about detangling before washing.  In any other case I agree, except when the hair has been braided.  And I learned that from the book I mentioned earlier that has been repped _hard _on this site.

I'm only repeating myself because I used to do a full comb out before washing and lost more hair that way.  But, I never lost as much hair as Ateeya did. So I completely understand people not wanting to find out if after-shampooing detangling works for them.


----------



## CheLala13 (Jun 3, 2009)

This is exactly what I've been looking for. I really want a sew-in for the fall semester


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jun 3, 2009)

When I saw the video I felt so bad for her. I wouldnt have been able to make the video I would have been crying to much


----------



## msa (Jun 3, 2009)

asubeauty said:


> And it's not her responsibitily to make sure everyone detangles after taking out their weaves.
> 
> .




I think I do see it as her responsibility to mention the importance of detangling. 

When you have a huge following like Ateya does and you know that people do things just because you do them, it's important you're putting out the right information. Of course, it's up to the individual to do their own research but I still think Ateya should at least mention it because people follow her example.


----------



## theAlist (Jun 3, 2009)

I never took Ateya's hair care section as a "This is what YOU should do" advice page.  I always perceived it to be more of a documentary of what she's doing, what she likes, what she doesn't like, what works for her, what doesn't work for her. 

 I just rewatched the video (that sew-in did look good   )  In my opinion it seems she was trying to describe that she should of detangled before when she mentioned sectioning and running the fingers through...but in all honesty it looked like she couldn't find the words to express how she felt.      On top of the fact it was already 3am and she still had to go to work in the morning. 

She seems to be so real to me, so I'm not surprised she put this video out.  Brave...especially when there are people who couldn't wait to tell her "I told you so"


----------



## ceebee3 (Jun 3, 2009)

I love Tee Tee and I feel bad for her.  I thought she was making some good progress.

Some of you ladies reallly need to stop getting your panties in a bunch.  No one said anything mean about the girl.  So she has no swang, big deal.  That's not mean.  Some of you are just looking for drama.  Keep it moving.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 3, 2009)

cburney said:


> I love Tee Tee and I feel bad for her. I thought she was making some good progress.
> 
> Some of you ladies reallly need to stop getting your panties in a bunch. No one said anything mean about the girl. So she has no swang, big deal. That's not mean. Some of you are just looking for drama. Keep it moving.


 

A voice of reason...Thank you.


----------



## Soliel185 (Jun 3, 2009)

I really don't like to detangle my hair before I wash.  I feel like the hair being dry makes everything worse. I prefer to DC on dry hair. 

Alot of the time I will loosely detangle (fingercomb) put into large sections. Saturate in Deep Conditioner, and let it sit for hours if not overnight. When I took down my weaves I liberally sprayed everything with detangler and braid spray to soften the braids. I could easilly remove a lot of shed hair with just my fingers and I knew the rest would slip out with the DC. 

Then I detangle my hair section by section in the shower as I rinse, and add more conditioner if I need more to get through a section.


----------



## Soliel185 (Jun 3, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> All I can say is WOW!!! Oh man I held my hair as I watched it!
> 
> I haven't read all the comments here yet, but I don't understand how washing her hair in a circular motion could have caused the damage. Wouldn't it have been how the sew-in was installed? The second she took it off the first thing that I was thinking was how damaged it looked. Hey what do I know.


 
 My Hair always looks super dry and damaged right out of extensions - sew-in or otherwise. But once you deep treat, smooth the cuticle, and remove the shed hair you can really see what you're working with.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 3, 2009)

This is sad. I feel bad for her. However, her hair will grow back. This is why I don't mess with weaves. =(.


----------



## lexielex (Jun 3, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> I knew she was going to have a problem as soon as I heard her say she was going to put conditioner on and she didn't say one word about detangling!


 Yep, I knew it too, I was like I hope she gonna detangle that. I feel bad she had to lose that much hair though.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 3, 2009)

After watching the vid.... I am shocked that she did not know that washing in sections is the best way to avoid these problems. I have been washing in sections for 7 years.
Wow. Sad....


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jun 3, 2009)

brave woman! I haven't seen the vid but I hope that she doesn't suffer too much of a set back from what has happened.


----------



## bellesocialite (Jun 3, 2009)

I've been there with braids when I didn't know better. I feel her pain.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jun 3, 2009)

bellesocialite said:


> I've been there with braids when I didn't know better. I feel her pain.


 
I been there with braids too, thankfully I didn't cut. I reevaluated my tools and took out a writing pen, bobby pin, metal nail file (my fav) anything that had a tip on it that looked like it would slip inbetween those knots.


----------



## godsflowerrr (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Ediese for your weaves 101 information! It was very informative and I definitely agree with everything that you said. This happened to me with braids a while ago. I had braids and didn't detangle first...what a huge mistake. My hair was sooooooooooooooo matted and it was no way I was able to detangle so I had to cut many areas out close to my scalp. It was a nightmare!!!! I really feel bad for ateeya! I don't really agree with all of her hair care practices but she is so full of energy and she is BRAVE to put that video up knowing that she may be the center of much ridicule and criticism. My words to Ateeya "Don't be too discouraged. Most of us experience setbacks at one time or another. It's only hair and it will definitely grow back"


----------



## ohstacey (Jun 3, 2009)

Poor thing, too bad this happened to her. It looks like she was just so tired she got impatient and cut that matted hair out. I think that had she been more patient, she didn't have to cut. She is a gorgeous girl, she really could do without all the weaves and wigs, but hey that's just my opinion...

But...live and learn. She has such a positive attitude, she will bounce back. And kudos to her for posting that on Youtube. Ateyaaa keeps it all the way real, and it was nice of her to share with others so they can avoid the same mistakes.

I had a weave done for a hair show once, I thought I was cute as all get out and kept it in for about a month after the show, but I hated the fact that I couldn't properly wash my scalp and I felt it required more maintenance than my real hair. Weaves aren't for me, and her video just reinforced the fact that I will never put one in this head again.


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 3, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> After watching the vid.... I am shocked that she did not know that washing in sections is the best way to avoid these problems. I have been washing in sections for 7 years.
> Wow. Sad....



You are correct. She should have used her finger to detangle. The matted area she should have take apart gently. 

For the badly matted area to take the hair out one strand at a time. That right there would have saved her hair from having to be cut.. I know she will recover.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 3, 2009)

Did Ateeya say she was going to relax her hair only a few days later?  I'm not sure when she did the vid, but that doesn't sound very wise after such a trauma surely...


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 3, 2009)

I feel so, so sorry for Ateeya <<hugs to her>>


----------



## MizzBrown (Jun 3, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Did Ateeya say she was going to relax her hair only a few days later? I'm not sure when she did the vid, but that doesn't sound very wise after such a trauma surely...


 
She did. She said she was gonna call her stylist later in the week to make an appointment.

Now how long are you really supposed to wait AFTER taking out braids/sewin to get a relaxer?


----------



## LushLox (Jun 3, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> She did. She said she was gonna call her stylist later in the week to make an appointment.
> 
> Now how long are you really supposed to wait AFTER taking out braids/sewin to get a relaxer?




I personally would wait at least two weeks, but then I'm no expert on weaves. erplexed


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jun 3, 2009)

*I think waiting 2-4 weeks after a sew-in to relax is key to getting your hair back on track... I don't know about many of you, but the majority of women I see with sew-ins or braids have very fragile strands after taking them down...some even experience breakage. I believe that the hair should be nursed back before applying any chemical service. But that's my opinion...*

*I will also say that when I had my last sew-in (April 2008) i used amla oil after taking down the hair & detangling... This worked for me because:*

*1. I only had the sew-in in for 3 weeks;*
*2. My hair was not tangled/matted underneath;*
*3. I co-washed & DC'ed often;*

*I think this helped my hair become softer & more manageable underneath. So when I went to remove the thread & tracks, it was not a long painstaking ordeal. if I recall correctly, I didn't even have a lot of shed hairs... After I removed the braids, i slathered amla oil all over and placed a shower cap on my head and went to bed. When I woke up the next morning, I brushed my oily hair into a ponytail & walked around for about 8 hours until i finally washed & DC'ed... and i had no tangles/matting/shed hairs etc. *

*Ok, i don't even know why i said all that...*

*oh wait now i do... the key is detangling, but it's also the products you use to detangle and afterwards...*


----------



## Geminigirl (Jun 3, 2009)

her hair looked terrible when she took the sew in out. It was all broken off in the back. then to see it all together i was like WOW that's thick hair. then when she was pulling on certain parts of her hair you could see broken off pieces and damaged hair. I always like her swang but I knew this would happen.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jun 3, 2009)

I can't believe that much hair came out. I would literally die. Nobody deserves that. Poor girl.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 3, 2009)

I saw this vid on the other hair site this morning. I feel really sad for her that she had to go through that. I am SOOO glad that I love the hair boards and already know the importance of detangling after a sew in ( Thanks Ediese for your weaves 101 information- I actually saved this  last month from your fotki when I made the decision to transition in sew ins ). I like to watch her vids every now amd then, but I do *not *practice what _"works for her"_ because I am well informed on healthy hair practices, and know that they will *not* work for me. I feel saddened for anyone who loves their hair and they endure a setback, but thank goodness we all know that recovery is not hard, it just takes patience.


----------



## yuriko (Jun 3, 2009)

This is a very helpful thread, it may seem like common sense but I have been victim to this as well. I took out my cornrows, and was in a big hurry so I jumped in the shower just like that. I lost so much hair that day. The key is to detangle in sections and with patience.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jun 3, 2009)

I know most of the people on this board agree that the hair should be detangled before any type of water is used, but I completely disagree for my hair. Being natural, I never ever try to do any type of combing or styling on dry hair. detangling dry hair equals major breakage for me. 

When I take my full sew-in out I take all of the tracks out and then rinse my hair, while still in the braids. I then apply my deep conditioner and keep it on for at least an hour. I then take the braids down one at a time and detangle that section. I have had no matting or setbacks and the only thing that comes out is shed hair.


----------



## AceH (Jun 3, 2009)

Awww Ateya! She's such a sweet person - she really is! I've spoken to her a couple of times, and she's a real sweetheart. I'm sad that this has happened to her - I know it has happened to the best of us, myself included  When you know better, you do better. She'll be alright!


----------



## yuriko (Jun 3, 2009)

Mz. Princess said:


> I know most of the people on this board agree that the hair should be detangled before any type of water is used, but I completely disagree for my hair. Being natural, I never ever try to do any type of combing or styling on dry hair. detangling dry hair equals major breakage for me.
> 
> When I take my full sew-in out I take all of the tracks out and then rinse my hair, while still in the braids. I then apply my deep conditioner and keep it on for at least an hour. I then take the braids down one at a time and detangle that section. I have had no matting or setbacks and the only thing that comes out is shed hair.



There is no Holy grail when it comes to hair care. Even when i was natural, I still had to detangle my hair while it was dry. I just had to add conditioner and oil to it. But everyone's hair is different. Its nice to hear a different opinion, someone here probably has hair similar to yours


----------



## PinkSkates (Jun 3, 2009)

To the newbies who plan on wearing weaves, be careful whose advice you follow and whose hair care practices you mimic. 
Here is a good piece of advice. *Pay close attention to the person's* *hairline*. When they are showing pics, always ask them to please post up-close pictures of their hairline.
That is a true indicator of how well their weave hair care practices are truly working. And always do your own research.


----------



## loved (Jun 3, 2009)

Awwww, that's sad. But it was thoughtful of her to show the bad along with the good.  Setbacks can be a rough part of the haircare journey.

I love Ateeya's videos and her hair. Her hair isn't LHCF long, but it's usually beautiful with a lot of body.  Whatever she was doing seemed to work for her.

I can't wait to see her new cut. If she had not cut the piece out, her hair may not have been as bad as she thought it was once it was straightened.


----------



## Ladyhenri (Jun 3, 2009)

I was shocked to see how much hair she had to cut off, but I cant honestly say that i am very sorry for her. 

Indifferent would be a more accurate word.

And i feel that many of her fans are more upset about what has happened than she actually is.


----------



## Honi (Jun 3, 2009)

This is awful!   I've seen worse!  I took out a matted section of a friends hair that was literally the size of a hockey puck.  I was so proud that I was able to save her waistlength hair. I could have gotten that out for her.  All it takes is time and loads of patience.

I hope she has learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 3, 2009)

I really feell for her. That was a lot of matted hair. 

With good TLC , it should grow back. Thanks Ediese for this! Great info girl


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 3, 2009)

But by the grace of God, there go I!  It could happen to anyone of us with any number of things (a conditioner with ingredients that our hair doesn't agree with, etc.)

I don't really know about her, but I feel for her, deeply.  We know how we feel about OUR hair, so I can just imagine.  

I pray that her hair will grow back in abundance and whatever she lost, she will gain back 100 fold!


----------



## ajacks (Jun 3, 2009)

wow, that was devastating.  This is not the first time she has had a sew-in so I wonder how she usually handles the take downs.  I didn't personally follow her regimen, but her hair always looked so healthy so it seems as though it was working.  I'm sure her hair will bounce back quickly.


----------



## Junebug D (Jun 3, 2009)

WOW! That's horrible!   I'm sad that happened. I think she reacted too quickly though!! If people can take down locs, I think she could've taken some time and picked that out!  That was an obscene amount of hair she lost.   

Detangling is indeed key.  I remember when I took down my micros, I didn't even know what I was doing, I just knew I wanted to get any tangles out before I did anything else to it.


----------



## henna555 (Jun 3, 2009)

very sad for her,i know when i braid my hair the longest i keep them in no more than 4weeks max otherwise its very hard work detangling all those knots in your hair,ALWAYS detangle the hair when dry before washing that is a must.


----------



## caribgirl (Jun 3, 2009)

I feel like that it was my hair that got damaged- I am so very sorry !! 

I think that Ateeya is a wonderful soul to have placed the video for public view. I hope that her hair recovers quickly and I am sure that she will be even more determined to show us all that it has too. 

Many blessings to her !


----------



## iaec06 (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't post often but Jesus take the wheel ..  this happened to me b4 when I was a natrual years ago .. oh Ediese I stalk your blog about weave care all the time . you are well versed in that  area . keep up the good work.

also a funny thing happened to me over the weekend after I got my install I kept saying  " I love it , I love it " then my hubby was like why are you saying it like that, and that is when I realized I got it from ateya ..this made me smile because eventhough I don't follow her haircare regi.. I think she is a ray of sunshine.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm going to wait to watch the vid to give my full opinion.....but I hate to say that I saw this coming.  She was doing way too much with the weave but nothing to take care of the hair underneath 

I do hope that she bounces back though


----------



## PatTodd (Jun 3, 2009)

Honi said:


> This is awful!   I've seen worse!  I took out a matted section of a friends hair that was literally the size of a hockey puck.  I was so proud that I was able to save her waistlength hair. I could have gotten that out for her.  All it takes is time and loads of patience.
> 
> I hope she has learned a valuable lesson.



I feel bad for her and know how she feels.  My hair once matted and dreaded in places (not from a weave, from using protein with heat without detangling) and I ended up slapping body butter made with shea butter into it overnight, then lightly washing it with shampoo about 24 hours later and I was FINALLY able to straighten out the mats, one hair at a time.  I think if Ateyaa had been patient she or someone else could have worked through that matted section.

I sure learned my lesson!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jun 3, 2009)

Considering she went through all of that and thought enough about her viewers to share this. I for one would be in the bed - depressed and not wanting to talk or deal with anyone. The beauty of it is that she sounds like she has a very capable stylist and she definitely knows what she needs to do get her "swang" back....


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 3, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Did Ateeya say she was going to relax her hair only a few days later?  I'm not sure when she did the vid, but that doesn't sound very wise after such a trauma surely...



I relaxed my hair the day after I took out my braids. I got sooo much breakage after that. My hair has never been the same since. I had to cut it all off.

My stylist didnt even tell me that I had to wait to relax. 

I finally saw the video. I do feel bad for her but I've seen much worse damage. She lost a lot of hair but  I'm sure her hair will bounce back.

I give her props for being honest and showing everyone what happened. At least she kept it real.


----------



## Qualitee (Jun 3, 2009)

I dont understand why people keep on saying her hair practices are bad . thats what works for her. Dang get over it.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jun 3, 2009)

.i hate to say it but sometimes we have to learn the hard way
.i went through something like this a couple of months ago and it help me step up my hair care regimen


----------



## gissellr78 (Jun 3, 2009)

I feel so sad for her...but she will make her hair pretty again...it will grow back


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Jun 3, 2009)

My heart goes out to her.  I have had MAJOR setbacks as well and it ALWAYS grows back.


----------



## Freespirit02 (Jun 3, 2009)

This really sucks! I hope she gets it right


----------



## DeepBluSea (Jun 3, 2009)

Avaya said:


> Yup !  I used to always end up with knots of matted hair after taking out my braids because I didn't detangle properly.  This one time, one whole sided of my hair turned into a matted mess!  I was tired  so I did an Ateeya and pulled my hair back in a pony tail and washed it the next morning.  LESSON LEARNED!
> 
> I came up with this procedure http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=1497342&postcount=1 after that horrific experience and haven't had any problems since!




I love that thread you started!  I keep it bookmarked and reference it every time I get braid extensions. 

I really feel bad for Ateya.  That was me the first time I took out braids.  And someone makes a similar thread of a horrible weave or braid take-down every few months.   Unfortunately this info is not common knowledge.


----------



## Mook's hair (Jun 3, 2009)

PinkSkates said:


> To the newbies who plan on wearing weaves, be careful whose advice you follow and whose hair care practices you mimic.
> Here is a good piece of advice. *Pay close attention to the person's* *hairline*. When they are showing pics, always ask them to please post up-close pictures of their hairline.
> That is a true indicator of how well their weave hair care practices are truly working. And always do your own research.




I think this is very good advice. Hairlines can tell you a lot about what's going on with someone's hair.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 3, 2009)

She should get it cut into a nice bob type cut, shorter in the back then graduating to longer in the front.  I know she must have been so sad but she has such a positive spirit...


----------



## dorko (Jun 3, 2009)

that hurt me watching
i wanted to cry..
geez.. i get upset when i see too much hair and it doesn't even compare to how much she lost..


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow i feel bad for her and she took it well because i wouldve been very mad and saying i will never get another weave done again for awhile.  

I think sometimes we use weaves and braids and dont think about that we must still care for our own hair and that these are only for temporary.  

I never kept a weave in too long(6 to 8 weeks), i was kind of sometimes lazy with caring for my own hair with having weaves and braids but i would at least dilute shampoo or conditioner and put in it during the time i was wearing weaves.  Now talk to me prior to LHCF, i didnt know anythign about that and just would throw it on my head thats probably why i had so many setbacks also.  

I never actually followed her regimen to a T.  I did love how she used aphogee products and start on using those products but i did see things that I thought i know couldnt work for my head.  But again it worked for her.  

I think sometimes when we start doing all this extra stuff to our heads, not giving our heads a break and gettin back to back weaves(yea ive been there too)...then it is setting u up for somethign to happen and go downhill.  I always try to keep in my mind if it isnt broke then why fix it.  

Thanks OP for the thread just to remind me for me being someone that does get weaves at times and the new ppl of how to care for their hair.  

I cant say i was big on detangling either, but maybe i was doing it and didnt even know it but i would just take a large tooth comb and comb gently the hair out and through the sections.

Again its just hair and she will come back out on top once she kicks back in a sound regimen and gives herself a break from weaves and braids.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG!! My jaw literally dropped to the floor while watching her video.  major major setback...i hope she doesn''t relax for awhile.. but knowing her she will.
This has to be traumatic for her.  it was for me when my hair fell all out from overprocessing.
damn....u live, learn, move on, guide othrs and hopefully come out better.


----------



## Kacie (Jun 4, 2009)

The longer this discussion goes on, the less sympathy I feel for her.  When you delve into an area that you are not so familiar with, it would make sense to get your google on.  She knows all too well about the hair boards .

To the poster who feels that her 'bad hair care practices' are irrelevant, I say Yeeeesss they are.  IMHO, the reluctant nature to change bad hair practices (but beautiful results) in heat styling, led to to overconfidence in other "hair" areas (weaves).


----------



## Urban (Jun 4, 2009)

Kacie said:


> The longer this discussion goes on, the less sympathy I feel for her.  When you delve into an area that you are not so familiar with, it would make sense to get your google on.  *She knows all too well about the hair boards* .
> 
> To the poster who feels that her 'bad hair care practices' are irrelevant, I say Yeeeesss they are.  IMHO, the reluctant nature to change bad hair practices (but beautiful results) in heat styling, led to to overconfidence in other "hair" areas (weaves).



I think she did try to join either here or BHM. Can't remember. People crucified her both on the board and on YT . It was really sad ... so I can understand her reluctance. As I was watching the vid, I was just thinking ... I wish people hadn't been so mean to her then, she might have known better.


----------



## silkii_locks (Jun 4, 2009)

Has the video been removed??


----------



## Kacie (Jun 4, 2009)

Urban said:


> I think she did try to join either here or BHM. Can't remember. People crucified her both on the board and on YT . It was really sad ... so I can understand her reluctance. As I was watching the vid, I was just thinking ... I wish people hadn't been so mean to her then, she might have known better.



Her screen name does not have to be Ateeya. You can also learn a ton by being a master lurker, don't ask how I know .


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jun 4, 2009)

*I feel really bad for her. But sometimes you have to go through the fire to get stronger. She knows better now and probably wont make the same mistake twice and guess what her hair will grow back. One size doesn't fit all and what she was doing was working for her up until this setback.*


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 4, 2009)

One wrong move and you have a major setback..... she needs to join us and follow the excellent tips ediese gave


----------



## kblc06 (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe I just need to take a break, but I'd like to issue this PSA first:

LHCF WAY IS NOT ALWAYS THE RIGHT WAY! STOP CRUCIFYING PEOPLE WHO DON'T BELIEVE IN 365-DAY BUNNING AND ABSTAINING FROM HEAT LIKE A NUN ABSTAINS FROM SEX!

I could almost understand some of the comments if her setback had actually been attributed to using heat and her common daily hair practices. But IT WAS NOT!  It was due to a sew-in mishap that even affects people everyday on this very board .  I'm sure everyone last person on this board breaks a law from the "LHCF hair bible" on a regular  basis. Please let's not make this a bigger issue than it should be.  Again I feel for Ateeya...I really do. She was doing what worked FOR HER HAIR and it appeared to be THRIVING (even though it violated the constitution and bylaws of "sound" LHCF logic). I know my hair personally can't take that much heat and I won't be doing so,  but if it works for her-more power to her.  I'm starting wonder if people were waiting for her supposed "downfall" just so they could say I told you so, when they do everything possible to get the same swang using more outrageous methods.

*drops mic* I'm out.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sweetheart said:


> How do you take a full sew on weave off by yourself?



If it's done with a net, all you have to do it cut the thread on the perimeter of your head. Then the whole thing will come off in one piece with the tracks still attached to the net. There may be a few stitches here and there that got stitched to your braids in the middle that you'll have to cut. But for the most part the net and the tracks will all  come off in one piece. If it wasn't done with the net, just start from the back and cut the thread out from there. The whole thing will start to unravel.

As far as the whole Ateeya thing goes, I never understood what all the hype was about. I wouldn't do a lot of the things she does to her hair to mine, but at the same token everything isn't going to work for everybody. If it seemed to be working for her, then good for her. But as far as the setback with the weave goes, I've seen plenty of people here who follow LHCF methods come on here crying posting the same thing. They wet their head before they detangled and the hair matted. They followed what we consider to be the right practices here and still turned around and did the same thing (which I don't understand because it's common sense to me and was even before coming to this board ) so why crucify her? It is a common mistake. It's not like she set her hair on fire and then wondered why she didn't have any left afterward. At least now she knows not to do it again.

Ediese - Great post!  I used to comb through dry hair when I was relaxed (sometimes I would add a little conditioner to dry hair to loosen tangles up) and then I washed. Now that I'm natural I've done the dc overnight and then wash and detangle in the AM but for some reason it seems like I get less tangles overall as a natural post weave. I must have just had a lot of split ends as a relaxed head or something. Or maybe my hair was just extra dry then vs. now.  Now I just at least make sure I comb through it good. It doesn't really matter if I do it before or after washing. Sometimes I wait to do it when I get in the shower.


----------



## MAMATO (Jun 4, 2009)

kblc06 said:


> Maybe I just need to take a break, but I'd like to issue this PSA first:
> 
> LHCF WAY IS NOT ALWAYS THE RIGHT WAY! STOP CRUCIFYING PEOPLE WHO DON'T BELIEVE IN 365-DAY BUNNING AND ABSTAINING FROM HEAT LIKE A NUN ABSTAINS FROM SEX!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you I blowdry almost every week and never had problem, it is all about techniques and hair type, people  My hairline is doing so fine most people think I wear a lace front.  

Her setback has nothing to do with her regimen since she could have gotten an on-point-regimen according to the LHCF standards and end up making the same wrong move by washing her tangled hair.   

When I take out my sew-ins I dont wash dry hair either.  I heavily spray my hair with SCurl and let it sit first.  Then I take out the sew-in.  Once my hair is loose, I fingercomb first and gradually comb my hair with different grades of comb (from showercomb, to paddle brush and then my Denman).  By doing that I make sure all the shedding hair is gone and then I Cowash-Wash-Protein treatment-DC my hair.  After that I either airdry or blowdry depending on how much time I have to do my hair.  It is a long process but I barely lose her when I follow it...

I am very sorry for Ateya, she is a real SweetHeart.  Setbacks can happen to everyone.  If you dont agree with me please watch your back, because I am sorry that is OVERCONFIDENCE It just takes ONE BAD MOVE


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 4, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> If it's done with a net, all you have to do it cut the thread on the perimeter of your head. Then the whole thing will come off in one piece with the tracks still attached to the net. There may be a few stitches here and there that got stitched to your braids in the middle that you'll have to cut. But for the most part the net and the tracks will all  come off in one piece. If it wasn't done with the net, just start from the back and cut the thread out from there. The whole thing will start to unravel.
> 
> As far as the whole Ateeya thing goes, I never understood what all the hype was about. I wouldn't do a lot of the things she does to her hair to mine, but at the same token everything isn't going to work for everybody. If it seemed to be working for her, then good for her.* But as far as the setback with the weave goes, I've seen plenty of people here who follow LHCF methods come on here crying posting the same thing*. They wet their head before they detangled and the hair matted. They followed what we consider to be the right practices here and still turned around and did the same thing (which I don't understand because it's common sense to me and was even before coming to this board ) so why crucify her? It is a common mistake. It's not like she set her hair on fire and then wondered why she didn't have any left afterward. At least now she knows not to do it again.
> 
> Ediese - Great post!



Yep. How many threads here are about having problems with something that was supposed to be LHCF certified  Or how many times have we gotten into a pickle about something that we probably should have search, read, and actually comprehended before we took the leap. That makes up nearly a third of the threads here.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 4, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> Yep. How many threads here are about having problems with something that was supposed to be LHCF certified  Or how many times have we gotten into a pickle about something that we probably should have search, read, and actually comprehended before we took the leap. That makes up nearly a third of the threads here.



It's funny how people forget these things.  And then the weave bashing begins. With any style or practice, if you don't take care of your hair or follow the right method you will run the risk of damage. Even LHCF approved methods. And if people want to talk about people teaching bad hair practices there are a lot of methods on this board that I don't agree with and would never do to my hair so I don't really see a difference. How many bandwagons have we seen come and go around these parts? If they really worked that great why did they drop off or people stop using them? Everything is not for everybody.

And to the ladies talking about detangling dry vs. wet/post washing - I've done it both ways and I would have to agree that your best bet is to detangle dry hair first. You can always detangle more once you get in the shower if you need to but I would start off with dry hair. And I wouldn't wait until I was done taking all the braids out either. I'd take one out, detangle that section, and then move onto the next one until I was done. You can add some conditioner to DRY hair to help with detangling and getting through knots. But even with that you have to be careful because sometimes if the hair gets too wet it gets mushy like (especially if you have fine hair) and that's when the breakage comes in with detangling.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 4, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> It's funny how people forget these things.  And then the weave bashing begins. With any style or practice, if you don't take care of your hair or follow the right method you will run the risk of damage. Even LHCF approved methods. And if people want to talk about people teaching bad hair practices there are a lot of methods on this board that I don't agree with and would never do to my hair so I don't really see a difference. How many bandwagons have we seen come and go around these parts? If they really worked that great why did they drop off or people stop using them? Everything is not for everybody.



There are also a lot of ladies that have super long hair and do things that aren't typical practices of this board. In the end, I really think it comes down to consistency in whatever you are doing for the most part.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 4, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> There are also a lot of ladies that have super long hair and do things that aren't typical practices of this board. In the end, I really think it comes down to consistency in whatever you are doing for the most part.



You're right. And a lot of the ladies here with super long hair have simple regimens that don't include all this bandwagon stuff either. It's usually just low manipulation, protective styling and using a few good products.


----------



## MAMATO (Jun 4, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> You're right. And a lot of the ladies here with super long hair have simple regimens that don't include all this bandwagon stuff either. *It's usually just low manipulation, protective styling and using a few good products*.


 
I totally agree


----------



## LovinLea (Jun 4, 2009)

i saw that she had a setback and i just know how good of a person is because while she is so distressed about her hair, she says "well, i'm glad at least that this happened so that y'all know not to make the same mistake".


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 4, 2009)

I had the same setback a few years ago. The mats were no joke. I lost sooo much hair. I had taken out a weave, detangled it (it was BEAUTIFUL and thicker, longer and just over all WOW), and decided to sleep in conditioner. The sleeping in conditioner with a cap was a HUGE mistake. My fine 4a/b strands matted up QUICK and I had to go from APL to chin length. It happens. There are so many different variables that could cause set backs. 

I'm starting to see why some other people get bad impressions of LHCF. They just see what seems to be self-righteousness and to heck with the positive aspects of the board or what it COULD be.

I love Ateeya because she is a beautiful soul. My heart aches for her because I know EXACTLY what this is like.


----------



## Anew (Jun 4, 2009)

Ediese said:


> Okay ladies...please remember that this is not a bashing Ateeya thread. This is just to show you what not to do when wearing weaves, so you don't suffer the same misfortune.
> 
> Thanks for responding!! *Please remember to properly detangle FIRST*!! Do not rush to add products, and wash your hair when you take your weave down. Your hair WILL MATT!! You must first DETANGLE. Make sure you get out ALL the shed hair that accumulated for the period that you wore the sew-in. It will be okay to wash after you do that.


 This was my problem, although I don't wear sew in weaves, I keep my hair in cornrows under my 3/4 wigs and I didn't detangle first.


----------



## GulfCoastChica (Jun 4, 2009)

kblc06 said:


> Maybe I just need to take a break, but I'd like to issue this PSA first:
> 
> LHCF WAY IS NOT ALWAYS THE RIGHT WAY! STOP CRUCIFYING PEOPLE WHO DON'T BELIEVE IN 365-DAY BUNNING AND ABSTAINING FROM HEAT LIKE A NUN ABSTAINS FROM SEX!
> 
> ...


 
 ...loves the *drops mic*...I got like a packed Jay Z concert visual type thing from that. lol


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 4, 2009)

Kacie said:


> The longer this discussion goes on, the less sympathy I feel for her. When you delve into an area that you are not so familiar with, it would make sense to get your google on. She knows all too well about the hair boards .
> 
> To the poster who feels that her 'bad hair care practices' are irrelevant, I say Yeeeesss they are. IMHO, the reluctant nature to change bad hair practices (but beautiful results) in heat styling, led to to overconfidence in other "hair" areas (weaves).


 

How do you figure she was uinfamiliar w/ weaves.  She has been wearing sew ins waaayyy before you tube.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 4, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> You're right. And a lot of the ladies here with super long hair have simple regimens that don't include all this bandwagon stuff either. It's usually just low manipulation, protective styling and using a few good products.


 
IMO Ateya had a simple regimen too but w/ heat.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 4, 2009)

kblc06 said:


> Maybe I just need to take a break, but I'd like to issue this PSA first:
> 
> LHCF WAY IS NOT ALWAYS THE RIGHT WAY! STOP CRUCIFYING PEOPLE WHO DON'T BELIEVE IN 365-DAY BUNNING AND ABSTAINING FROM HEAT LIKE A NUN ABSTAINS FROM SEX!
> 
> ...



Excellent post.


----------



## Lucie (Jun 4, 2009)

I can't bear to watch the video but I know her hair will grow in even better than before.  She is so kind to share this with others, so that they do not make the same mistake.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jun 4, 2009)

kblc06 said:


> Maybe I just need to take a break, but I'd like to issue this PSA first:
> 
> LHCF WAY IS NOT ALWAYS THE RIGHT WAY! STOP CRUCIFYING PEOPLE WHO DON'T BELIEVE IN 365-DAY BUNNING AND ABSTAINING FROM HEAT LIKE A NUN ABSTAINS FROM SEX!
> 
> ...



One of the best posts in the thread!


----------



## Missi (Jun 4, 2009)

*its ok Ateeya... i kno ur lurking :wink2:*


----------



## TaurusAngel (Jun 4, 2009)

No one deserves to suffer something like this. Poor Ateya. It has happened to us all. I don't really get what her hair practices have to do with this thread, but okay. When she did her Nu gro vid a while back, she turned around and her hair was pushing APL and she was NL this time last year, so yes, her hair has grown and is very noticable. I'm sure she'll still have her SWANG, no matter the length. It'll just be shorter but hair grows. That is something it never stops doing. Keep your head up Ateya. 

ETA: This is part of the reason I keep my setbacks to myself. I suffer in silence and just look up what i need to know. People are a trip.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey I feel bad for the girl I do. I wouldn't wish that on no one. Her hair is super thick. But all I'm saying though is her hair didn't look healthy when she took the sew in out. Even when she took the braids down. It looked weak and dry and broken off. Especially her nape. I know she is going to recover from this there is no doubt but I was just stating my observation. I think a combo or taking her own sew in down and weak damaged hair attributed to her hair loss.

I know I stopped taking of my hair a LONG time ago LOL. So I am not trying to say my methods are better then her or anything like that all I am saying is her hair looka real bad before the wash. Also I was not sitting around WAITING on this to happen. I don't even come on this board anymore. I don't follow ateeya and could care less what she does to her hair on a day to day basis. But I saw it in the headline and clicked on it. I knew something like this would happen not my fault.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jun 4, 2009)

**sigh**


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 4, 2009)

gorgeoushair said:


> IMO Ateya had a simple regimen too but w/ heat.



To be honest, I've only watched a few of her videos so I don't even know what her regimen is. I do remember her blow drying and flat ironing which I thought was too much heat especially for relaxed hair (Her hair was maybe NL/SL at the time so that may have been an older video). But that's just me and my opinion. She was using good quality products though. And it did look good when she was done.

Regular use of that much direct heat would not have worked for my fine hair. I know there are people who can use heat and still thrive but for the most part too much heat (especially on relaxed hair) will cause damage inevitably. My mom uses heat on her hair regularly and it stays thick and healthy. But you could probably set her hair on fire and it would still be fine. I can't afford to be losing strands off my already thin head of hair even as a natural.  My hair did 10xs better once I cut out heat. When I was relaxed and went to the salon regularly my stylist did not apply direct heat to anyone's hair unless you had a short haircut that needed to be curled with the marcels. All of her clients hair thrived and retained length and everybody wore their own hair. No weaves, tracks, etc. I could count on my fingers the amount of times I saw her add hair to people's head and that was usually only for a special occasion (prom, weddings, etc.). I can't say that for any of the other salons I've been to. At some places everybody's hair seemed to stay the same length forever. But that just goes to show you, everything is not for everybody and what works for one person may not work for the next one.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 4, 2009)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I had the same setback a few years ago. The mats were no joke. I lost sooo much hair. I had taken out a weave, detangled it (it was BEAUTIFUL and thicker, longer and just over all WOW), and decided to sleep in conditioner. The sleeping in conditioner with a cap was a HUGE mistake. My fine 4a/b strands matted up QUICK and I had to go from APL to chin length. It happens. There are so many different variables that could cause set backs.
> 
> I'm starting to see why some other people get bad impressions of LHCF. They just see what seems to be self-righteousness and to heck with the positive aspects of the board or what it COULD be.
> 
> I love Ateeya because she is a beautiful soul. My heart aches for her because I know EXACTLY what this is like.



That's another example of what works for one person may not work for the next. And sometimes your results change drastically from a minor change. One small change can lead to a setback. Sometimes it only takes once.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jun 4, 2009)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I'm starting to see why some other people get bad impressions of LHCF. They just see what seems to be self-righteousness and to heck with the positive aspects of the board or what it COULD be.



THIS.........................


----------



## Ediese (Jun 4, 2009)

Geminigirl said:


> Hey I feel bad for the girl I do. I wouldn't wish that on no one. Her hair is super thick. But all I'm saying though is her hair didn't look healthy when she took the sew in out. Even when she took the braids down. It looked weak and dry and broken off. Especially her nape. I know she is going to recover from this there is no doubt but I was just stating my observation. I think a combo or taking her own sew in down and weak damaged hair attributed to her hair loss.
> 
> I know I stopped taking of my hair a LONG time ago LOL. So I am not trying to say my methods are better then her or anything like that all I am saying is her hair looka real bad before the wash. Also I was not sitting around WAITING on this to happen. I don't even come on this board anymore. I don't follow ateeya and could care less what she does to her hair on a day to day basis. But I saw it in the headline and clicked on it. I knew something like this would happen not my fault.


 
Are you familiar with weaves? No ones hair 'looks' healthy when they first take out their weave. It appears to be dry, and unhealthy. That's usually far from the truth though. I have tons of pics that show my hair in the same state when it's really as healthy as can be. Once I wash and deep condition, it looks just as healthy as it did prior to the weave.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 4, 2009)

I felt so bad for her when I watched that video last night. You could tell how upset she was, poor thing. Her stylist sucks for telling her incorrect information too. I think she could've worked that big matted part out, I think she didn't know she could though and she is doesn't mind cutting her hair.

I made the same mistake after I took out individual braids years ago. I didn't cut the mats out though, I combed the crap outta my hair. I had HUGE balls of hair that came out. My scalp hurt and I cried while I was pulling away at my hair trying to get all the matted hair out- I was determined and I did it. I didn't cut anything. Afterwards, I left conditioner in my hair for like 2 days... thank God I found LHCF.


----------



## kandake (Jun 4, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Considering she went through all of that and thought enough about her viewers to share this. I for one would be in the bed - depressed and not wanting to talk or deal with anyone. The beauty of it is that she sounds like she has a very capable stylist and she definitely knows what she needs to do get her "swang" back....



Yeah, I'm looking forward to what he does to her hair.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 4, 2009)

Ediese said:


> Are you familiar with weaves? No ones hair 'looks' healthy when they first take out their weave. It appears to be dry, and unhealthy. That's usually far from the truth though. I have tons of pics that show my hair in the same state when it's as healthy as can go. Once I wash and deep condition, it looks just as healthy as it did prior to the weave.


 Was her hair supposed to softly fall into place and look pretty after taking braids out??


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ediese said:


> Are you familiar with weaves? No ones hair 'looks' healthy when they first take out their weave. It appears to be dry, and unhealthy. That's usually far from the truth though. I have tons of pics that show my hair in the same state when it's really as healthy as can be. Once I wash and deep condition, it looks just as healthy as it did prior to the weave.



You're right. Most of the time it does. Same thing with braids. It looks like a birds nest. I recently found that if you use a heavy moisturizer or butter on the hair as you're braiding it up it'll still be soft and supple once the braids come down. I had my hair braided at a natural hair salon a few times before I sewed the weave in on my own and when I took it down I was pleasantly surprised. Even after washing and airdrying through the weave multiple times over the course of 6-8 weeks it didn't look or feel dry after take down. The only part that was dry was the hair that was left out around the edge to blend. I also stopped using the extra braiding hair because it seemed to zap my hair dry. 

ETA: Here's my hair after taking my weave down around the holidays and another one around my birthday. It was in for maybe 6 weeks. I had just taken the cornrows out but had not detangled yet. See how only the hair at the very edge looks dry compared to the rest? That's the part that was left out of the braids. I will definitely continue using the butter beforehand and as it's braided up. It made a big difference.











Those two pictures are a big difference from what it usually looks like. It looked and felt dry and brittle here. This is usually what it would look like after taking a weave down that had been washed and airdied multiple times over a period of 6-8 weeks.


----------



## LovinLea (Jun 4, 2009)

Kacie said:


> The longer this discussion goes on, the less sympathy I feel for her. When you delve into an area that you are not so familiar with, it would make sense to get your google on. She knows all too well about the hair boards .
> 
> To the poster who feels that her 'bad hair care practices' are irrelevant, I say Yeeeesss they are. IMHO, the reluctant nature to change bad hair practices (but beautiful results) in heat styling, led to to overconfidence in other "hair" areas (weaves).


 

This isn't the first weave she's had. She is a weave/wig queen. She only started doing more things with her hair (switching products, stretching, using less heat, and now this) for her viewers.


----------



## Ramya (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh Lord. I wanted a weave for my trip but now I'm scared. She was relaxed and her hair matted like that and I'm natural so aint no telling what my kinks will decide to do.


----------



## SmartyPants (Jun 4, 2009)

Ediese said:


> Are you familiar with weaves? No ones hair 'looks' healthy when they first take out their weave. It appears to be dry, and unhealthy. That's usually far from the truth though. I have tons of pics that show my hair in the same state when it's really as healthy as can be. Once I wash and deep condition, it looks just as healthy as it did prior to the weave.


 

I have never had a weave, but I have had braids with extensions.  And same thing here.  When you take those extensions out, detangle, and deep condition, you can see exactly how healthy your hair is--even though my hair looked exceptionally dry when I first removed the extensions.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ramya said:


> Oh Lord. I wanted a weave for my trip but now I'm scared. She was relaxed and her hair matted like that and I'm natural so aint no telling what my kinks will decide to do.



Don't be scared. If you take care of your hair properly while your hair is in the weave and take it out properly (and don't leave it in too long) your hair will be fine. I've only experienced mild matting (it was on the corners where the braids turned in the zig zag pattern) with one of my weaves. I got it out with little effort using my denman. But that was my mistake. IMO, I left it in too long and I was cowashing and airdrying every other day. It was too much for my hair to be wet that often. Every time I wet it, my hair expanded from the weight of the water then it contracted as it airdried. And all of this happened while my hair was in cornrows under the weave. And I'm sure the shed hairs got mixed up in there and expanded and contracted from the water too. I never had this problem when my hair was braided straight back vs. zig zag either. So the braid pattern could have contributed too. I probably should have just spritzed the weave hair with a spray bottle or only wet the weave and not let the water get to my hair underneath when cowashing. I should have only gotten my hair and scalp soaked on actual wash days.

If you're going to wash a lot, I wouldn't leave it in longer than 6 weeks. It can lead to matting especially if you let your hair get dry and aren't moisturizing it properly. If you're going to wash say once a week or even once every two weeks it'll be fine. I don't think naturals should go longer than 6-8 weeks though. When I was relaxed I went as long as 10-12 weeks with no problems. I never had matting, lost a lot of hair or had my hair pulled out anywhere. My tangles weren't out of this world either. Nothing a comb couldn't get out. The conditioner just helped the comb glide through dry thirsty hair easier.


----------



## Kacie (Jun 4, 2009)

gorgeoushair said:


> How do you figure she was uinfamiliar w/ weaves.  She has been wearing sew ins waaayyy before you tube.



In one video prior to her install she was just learning about the exisitance of Indian hair. If she was familiar with them then....OK, my bad.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Jun 4, 2009)

kblc06 said:


> Maybe I just need to take a break, but I'd like to issue this PSA first:
> 
> LHCF WAY IS NOT ALWAYS THE RIGHT WAY! STOP CRUCIFYING PEOPLE WHO DON'T BELIEVE IN 365-DAY BUNNING AND ABSTAINING FROM HEAT LIKE A NUN ABSTAINS FROM SEX!
> 
> ...



Can this please be a sticky? I wish there was a double thank you for this one. At the end of that I thought you said @#[email protected] (in my head anyway)


----------



## Fine 4s (Jun 4, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> Don't be scared. If you take care of your hair properly while your hair is in the weave and take it out properly (and don't leave it in too long) your hair will be fine. I've only experienced mild matting (it was on the corners where the braids turned in the zig zag pattern) with one of my weaves. I got it out with little effort using my denman. But that was my mistake. IMO, I left it in too long and I was cowashing and airdrying every other day. It was too much for my hair to be wet that often. Every time I wet it, my hair expanded from the weight of the water then it contracted as it airdried. And all of this happened while my hair was in cornrows under the weave. And I'm sure the shed hairs got mixed up in there and expanded and contracted from the water too. I never had this problem when my hair was braided straight back vs. zig zag either. So the braid pattern could have contributed too. I probably should have just spritzed the weave hair with a spray bottle or only wet the weave and not let the water get to my hair underneath when cowashing. I should have only gotten my hair and scalp soaked on actual wash days.
> 
> If you're going to wash a lot, I wouldn't leave it in longer than 6 weeks. It can lead to matting especially if you let your hair get dry and aren't moisturizing it properly. If you're going to wash say once a week or even once every two weeks it'll be fine. I don't think naturals should go longer than 6-8 weeks though. When I was relaxed I went as long as 10-12 weeks with no problems. I never had matting, lost a lot of hair or had my hair pulled out anywhere. My tangles weren't out of this world either. Nothing a comb couldn't get out. The conditioner just helped the comb glide through dry thirsty hair easier.


 
How to you keep your hair moisturized when it's UNDER a sew in or how to you dry it properly when it's UNDER a sew in. What does properly really mean with respect to weaves or proper weave maintenance? If I can understand that, I think I'll be less afraid.  I've heard one person say they sat under the dryer but what's the difference with airdrying if the purpose is simply to get the hair dry?


----------



## Demi27 (Jun 4, 2009)

I've actually been able to moisturize my hair under weaves (when I DID wear them).  I actually would put moisturizer in a bottle with a nozzle and put the moisturizer on the braids. 

Also, I've used braid spray (by lifting up the tracks).  That has worked for me too.

I haven't read this entire thread yet.  Ateya was getting growth when she had the glue in weave (even though I would never put glue back in my hair). She was doing so well. I need to go and wee the video.

Kudos to her for letting everyone see her set back, though.


----------



## kryolnapps (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! She is sooo brave! I've been there. I ruined a year's worth of growth by taking down 2 month old braids and heading straight for the shower, thinking that my then beloved CON shampoo would help me out. I ended up in a fetal position in a corner of the shower crying over a solid mass of hair stuck together in the middle of my head. The combination of new growth and relaxed hair seemed *cemented* together. I tried everything, nothing worked. I had to cut and start again. It was an awful feeling. I learned my lesson and the following times I used a removal spray just like I do with braids.

That`s why I like Youtube and hairboards: it`s a wonderfull thin when sisters (and sometimes brothers) can teach each other about what to do and what not to do when it comes to our hair. We can take some and leave some.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 4, 2009)

Fine 4s said:


> How to you keep your hair moisturized when it's UNDER a sew in or how to you dry it properly when it's UNDER a sew in. What does properly really mean with respect to weaves or proper weave maintenance? If I can understand that, I think I'll be less afraid.  I've heard one person say they sat under the dryer but what's the difference with airdrying if the purpose is simply to get the hair dry?



You can DC while it's in. You can also spray the braids with moisturizer/braid spray/leave in conditioner. Whenever I had my weave washed at a salon they had me sit under a hooded dryer. If there were any damp spots left they blasted it with a blowdrier. I've always airdried mine when I washed it at home and never had any problems. I usually just wash in the am and let it dry throughout the course of the day. I wouldn't wash it at night and sleep on wet hair. It seems like it would get waterlogged and not dry all the way. 

I've heard some people say that when they airdried the hair took too long to dry underneath and got moldy and smelly. I guess it depends on your hair. I've read naturals post that their hair takes forever to dry. Especially with product in. Mine doesn't dry all the way in the middle if I wet bun. I've taken it down 2 or 3 days later and it was still damp in the middle. I think it's the gel/product that causes hair to hold water. My hair dries pretty fast without product or when left loose. So I can imagine if somebody has a lot of hair or very thick hair why it may take a long time to air dry under a weave. It also depends on how much weave hair they installed. The more hair installed the more water logged your head will be. Curly hair holds more water than straight hair too. You could always sit under the dryer for a little while and let it air dry the rest of the way. Or blowdry the damp spots.

ETA: For me, regular weave maintenance includes the following:

1. Buy a decent quality hair.
2. Don't have it installed too tight.
3. Wash and DC once every week or every 2 weeks. 
4. Airdry and style. Don't weigh the weave hair down with a lot of products.
5. Tie it up at night. Keep both your real hair and the weave hair moisturized. The weave will last longer and you need to take care of your own hair underneath anyway.

I don't really do anything different regimen wise to my hair whether it's loose or weaved. I wash and DC once a week and airdry. I typically don't cowash my own hair but sometimes I do with curly weaves. I will cowash or rinse it every few days just to refresh the curl pattern. But it depends on the hair. Some hair will require it, and others will not. I never cowash my straight weaves. I also usually stretch washing to 2 weeks with straight hair. Also, if your weave was done at a salon you can go back biweekly for a wash/style and tightening. It will also extend the life of your weave. If I had tracks loose or braids unraveling my stylist would fix it when I came in for a wash. 

ETA: My stylist also rinsed my scalp with Sea Breeze and gave me a deep treatment when I came in for weave maintenance. That helping with itching. Some stylists don't bother or don't know you can DC through the weave. Or they'll tell you not to because it'll make the style look old fast. Shoot some people still think you can't wash your hair in a weave let alone DC. Some of them don't even want to DC your own hair. And a lot of people think you can just slap a weave in your head, leave it in for 3 months and do nothing else to it. Then they wonder why their hair is jacked when they take it out.  You still have to take care of it.


----------



## MAMATO (Jun 4, 2009)

Kacie said:


> In one video prior to her install she was just learning about the exisitance of Indian hair. If she was familiar with them then....OK, my bad.


 

I used to wear weaves years ago and since I've found LHCF I did them twice last year all by myself and take them out all by myself.  Although I've done them so many times I'd not be able to tell you what an Indian hair is.  Every time I buy them I just go to the BSS and ask for recommendations, I mean the best quality for the price I am willing to pay.  My weaves are always great, but I have no clue about the different brands, types on the market.  I just pick the one that is nice, good quality and affordable at the moment I am buying it...


----------



## MAMATO (Jun 4, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> THIS.........................


 

Right ... Some people here dont realize how mean their comments can be  Honestly I prefer Ateya's thick and banging Bob to a see-through WL hair.  It is not always about length for me, my hair has to be beautiful and  as well


----------



## Kiki82 (Jun 4, 2009)

thank you for posting this information!


----------



## mkd (Jun 4, 2009)

MAMATO said:


> Right ... Some people here dont realize how mean their comments can be Honestly I prefer Ateya's thick and banging Bob to a see-through WL hair. It is not always about length for me, my hair has to be beautiful and  as well


I totally agree with this.  I think a lot of times people get way to caught in length and their hair does not look pretty IMO.  I would much rather my hair look healthy and shorter than long and see through.


----------



## wannabelong (Jun 4, 2009)

Ramya said:


> Oh Lord. I wanted a weave for my trip but now I'm scared. She was relaxed and her hair matted like that and I'm natural so aint no telling what my kinks will decide to do.


 
There is no reason to be afraid of getting a weave.  Just make sure you take care of your hair underneath while wearing the weave AND make sure when you take it down, you DETANGLE BEFORE you wash it.  You'll be fine.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm still not understanding why so many people are not "pro swang"- I love when my hair has swang to it. I can understand naturals that don't use heat... but some people were talking about having "swang" like somebody cursed at their mother or something.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 4, 2009)

kblc06 said:


> Maybe I just need to take a break, but I'd like to issue this PSA first:
> 
> LHCF WAY IS NOT ALWAYS THE RIGHT WAY! STOP CRUCIFYING PEOPLE WHO DON'T BELIEVE IN 365-DAY BUNNING AND ABSTAINING FROM HEAT LIKE A NUN ABSTAINS FROM SEX!
> 
> ...




I agree with you here.  I dont want to be negative and maybe Im wrong but her hair didnt seem to be "thriving" to me.  Her hairline is evidence of it unless she has a condition.   I hope yall dont mean having "swang" shows how "healthy" it is because almost anyone can get that "swang". Could anyone tell me what yall mean by thriving?


----------



## Fine 4s (Jun 4, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> You can DC while it's in. You can also spray the braids with moisturizer/braid spray/leave in conditioner. Whenever I had my weave washed at a salon they had me sit under a hooded dryer. If there were any damp spots left they blasted it with a blowdrier. I've always airdried mine when I washed it at home and never had any problems. I usually just wash in the am and let it dry throughout the course of the day. I wouldn't wash it at night and sleep on wet hair. It seems like it would get waterlogged and not dry all the way.
> 
> I've heard some people say that when they airdried the hair took too long to dry underneath and got moldy and smelly. I guess it depends on your hair. I've read naturals post that their hair takes forever to dry. Especially with product in. Mine doesn't dry all the way in the middle if I wet bun. I've taken it down 2 or 3 days later and it was still damp in the middle. I think it's the gel/product that causes hair to hold water. My hair dries pretty fast without product or when left loose. So I can imagine if somebody has a lot of hair or very thick hair why it may take a long time to air dry under a weave. It also depends on how much weave hair they installed. The more hair installed the more water logged your head will be. Curly hair holds more water than straight hair too. You could always sit under the dryer for a little while and let it air dry the rest of the way. Or blowdry the damp spots.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Glam...

Can you give me more help? I'm not familiar with the weaving process and so I can't visualize *HOW* one would DC braids when there's stuff on top of the braids. I would be soooooooo grateful to receive a step by step picture guide on how to properly DC hair (am I asking too much?)
*HOW* does one get to the braid to DC or moisturize?  Someone mentioned 'lifting' the weave. I can't visualize this either since in my mind the hair is sewn, what am I grabbing to lift, am I pulling the thread and thus pulling my hair? And is it understood that all the hair cannot benefit from a DC since the hair is braided restricting penetration of the product? Can one do a protein treatment? a mild one of course....questions, question, questions....


----------



## Ediese (Jun 4, 2009)

Kacie said:


> In one video prior to her install she was just learning about the exisitance of Indian hair. If she was familiar with them then....OK, my bad.


 

FYI..she never said she was new to weaves. She said that she was new to indian hair. Big difference. I think that's where you're mixing things up. She has been wearing hair that she would purchase from the beauty supply store (bss). The bss weave is not indian. Weaves that you purchase in bss stores are processed, less quality, and some brands use synthetic fibers and other fillers to make it. 

The indian hair that she purchased for the first time is virgin indian hair that has never been processed. It's actually becoming a new phenom for a lot of women.


----------



## beans08 (Jun 4, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> You're right. Most of the time it does. Same thing with braids. It looks like a birds nest. *I recently found that if you use a heavy moisturizer or butter on the hair as you're braiding it up it'll still be soft and supple once the braids come down. *



This is so true. I used a really good moisturizer the last time I had cornrow extensions, and besides the fact that my hair was dirty it almost looked like a pretty braid out. When I was just using grease on my hair my take-out would look crazy and bad. I never left braids in long enough for my hair to mat up.


----------



## MAMATO (Jun 4, 2009)

I dont know for others but when I see Ateyaa or Macherieamour or others combing their dry hair intensively with a paddle brush and a fine tooth comb without breakage I am like    And their hair is still thick and beautiful... Honestly how many of us on LHCF can do so inocchio  THAT is thriving hair for me


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 4, 2009)

HAIRapy said:


> I'm still not understanding why so many people are not "pro swang"- I love when my hair has swang to it. I can understand naturals that don't use heat... but some people were talking about having "swang" like somebody cursed at their mother or something.



Girl don't you know "swang" is white girl flow. And trying to be white is blasphemous.   But seriously, I understand. A good cut and style is important to have flowing hair. Who wants stiff brittle hair?


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 4, 2009)

MAMATO said:


> I dont know for others but when I see Ateyaa or Macherieamour or others combing their dry hair intensively with a paddle brush and a fine tooth comb without breakage I am like And their hair is still thick and beautiful... Honestly how many of us on LHCF can do so inocchio THAT is thriving hair for me


 They are PRIME examples that heat and combs are not the devil.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 4, 2009)

beans08 said:


> This is so true. I used a really good moisturizer the last time I had cornrow extensions, and besides the fact that my hair was dirty it almost looked like a pretty braid out. When I was just using grease on my hair my take-out would look crazy and bad. I never left braids in long enough for my hair to mat up.



That's exactly how mine turned out.  When I want back to the natural hair shop the next time I wrote down the name of the product she used and tracked it down online. I also made my own shea butter/coconut oil mixture that I use sometimes too but I couldn't believe my hair was so soft well over a month later even after being washed and airdried multiple times.


----------



## Poranges (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow. I feel so bad for her that matting was terrible. Hope her hair can bounce back.


----------



## kblc06 (Jun 4, 2009)

Auburn said:


> I agree with you here.  I dont want to be negative and maybe Im wrong but her hair didnt seem to be "thriving" to me.  Her hairline is evidence of it unless she has a condition.   I hope yall dont mean having "swang" shows how "healthy" it is because almost anyone can get that "swang". Could anyone tell me what yall mean by thriving?



Her hair appeared to be very healthy, with well kept ends and was retaining length. For most people, your hair doesn't have that type of movement unless its healthy or properly cut.  To compensate for the amount of heat she used, most her her products and DC regimen consisted of moderate to hard protein.  There are many on here criticizing her methods when they generally follow the same regimen, albeit with less heat. My hair like is healthy as all get out but when I've been in braids and take them down-I look like the equivalent of a plucked chicken. In most of her other videos her hairline looks great. 


I'm starting to realize that when I just let my hair do what it do, it grows lovely.  I've been doing nothing but wash n gos with Long Aid curl activator gel & a dab of vaseline , I tie my hair up when I think about it, and where it down whenever I please and I've retained a little over 1 1/2 inches in the past 2 months with not a split end in sight.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 4, 2009)

Fine 4s said:


> Thanks Glam...
> 
> Can you give me more help? I'm not familiar with the weaving process and so I can't visualize *HOW* one would DC braids when there's stuff on top of the braids. I would be soooooooo grateful to receive a step by step picture guide on how to properly DC hair (am I asking too much?)
> *HOW* does one get to the braid to DC or moisturize?  Someone mentioned 'lifting' the weave. I can't visualize this either since in my mind the hair is sewn, what am I grabbing to lift, am I pulling the thread and thus pulling my hair? And is it understood that all the hair cannot benefit from a DC since the hair is braided restricting penetration of the product? Can one do a protein treatment? a mild one of course....questions, question, questions....



Typically what I do is I wash my hair in the shower. And then I use a thick creamy deep conditioner. Like DPR11, Nexxus Humectress, etc. I've also used ORS Paks and some other stuff. I slather it on all the weave hair and kind of rub it down into my hair and scalp between the tracks. That's what people mean by lifting the weave/tracks. Tracks are usually sewn in rows or in a circle. You can lift each row up because they can fall forward or backward. They're only attached at the weft of the track which is kind of like the root of the weave hair. You can stick your finger under there. Some people use applicator bottles and squirt product in there but I've never done that. I will say this though, if you have a weave with a net you won't be able to get in there to the braids. That's why I don't like the net. You can't get to your scalp. I've never tried a protein treatment in a weave (unless you want to count that ORS Pak) but I typically don't do protein treatments on my hair anyway. Since going natural I don't really need them. But you could just use a light protein conditioner if need be. I wouldn't try that hard aphogee or anything because it'll probably dry the weave hair out and make it matt.

After I put the conditioner on, then I put on a plastic cap. It'll trickle down into your hair. Sometimes I will sleep with it in and rinse in the morning. Other times I may leave it on for an hour or so in the house and then rinse. You can also sit under the dryer and then rinse. I could tell it was working for me (I started doing this when I was relaxed) when I would go to the salon to get my own hair done and the stylist would comment on how soft my hair was. It was from the creamy conditioners and deep conditioning. After continually doing it, it started sinking into my hair. Even now when I go get my hair done like if I go to somebody new for braids or somebody I haven't been to in a while they are surprised at how soft my natural hair is. And I don't even moisturize daily. I just wash and DC once a week. It works for me.


----------



## msa (Jun 4, 2009)

MAMATO said:


> I dont know for others but when I see Ateyaa or Macherieamour or others combing their dry hair intensively with a paddle brush and a fine tooth comb without breakage I am like    And their hair is still thick and beautiful... Honestly how many of us on LHCF can do so inocchio  THAT is thriving hair for me




I think your comment speaks to the fact that everyone has a different definition of what "healthy" or "thriving" hair is. I think the only LHCF platitude I agree with is that "Everything doesn't work for everybody". It's the only thing that seems to hold true, no matter what the situation, whether you're talking about a technique or a definition.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 4, 2009)

kblc06 said:


> Her hair appeared to be very healthy, with well kept ends and was retaining length. For most people, your hair doesn't have that type of movement unless its healthy or properly cut.  To compensate for the amount of heat she used, most her her products and DC regimen consisted of moderate to hard protein.  My hair like is healthy as all get out but when I've been in braids and take them down-I look like the equivalent of a plucked chicken. In most of her other videos her hairline looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to realize that when I just let my hair do what it do, it grows lovely.  I've been doing nothing but wash n gos with Long Aid curl activator gel & a dab of vaseline , I tie my hair up when I think about it, and where it down whenever I please and I've retained a little over 1 1/2 inches in the past 2 months with not a split end in sight.



Thank you for your response. I looked at her past videos again and saw her hairline.  I wonder what hapnd.

Anywho, trimmed ends always gives the hair a healthier look I suppose.  When I was relaxed years back, my hair wasnt anywhere NEAR healthy yet it grew and I got it trimmed.  I stayed at SL for a WHILE thinking I had to get a trim every time.  I guess what Im saying is, my hair was just like hers but unhealthy. shrugs


----------



## Auburn (Jun 4, 2009)

msa said:


> I think your comment speaks to the fact that everyone has a different definition of what "healthy" or "thriving" hair is. I think the only LHCF platitude I agree with is that "Everything doesn't work for everybody". It's the only thing that seems to hold true, no matter what the situation, whether you're talking about a technique or a definition.



Yeah, I didnt think about that.
Some people that just HAVING hair means its healthy.
Some look for a little more. I have no idea what I was thinking asking such a question when there are threads of debates and whatnot.  
I guess I should just say, her hair was decent yet she does it so that it has "SWANG".  I think that was what drew so many people to her.. and her awesome personality too


----------



## Aspire (Jun 4, 2009)

never mind


-


----------



## Kirei (Jun 4, 2009)

To some of you talking about about SWANG...ummmm why did you use BKT (that you have to make sure all were windows were up to use so you didn't pass out)? Wasn't it to get that SWANG? Or maybe my eyes deceive me?

Either way she'll be okay. I hope she doesn't cut it, I hope she just lets it grow out. Why anyone would be rude to Ateyaaa I don't know, she is as sweet as pie.

Women can be so catty...FATHER!


----------



## msa (Jun 4, 2009)

Auburn said:


> Yeah, I didnt think about that.
> Some people that just HAVING hair means its healthy.
> Some look for a little more. I have no idea what I was thinking asking such a question when there are threads of debates and whatnot.
> I guess I should just say, her hair was decent yet she does it so that it has "SWANG".  I think that was what drew so many people to her.. and her awesome personality too




That's exactly the point. It's a good question, just one that is going to get a million different answers.

Lots of people consider my hair unhealthy because it can't be combed. And that's ok, because that's their definition. It changes from person to person.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 4, 2009)

Liyah said:


> To some of you talking about about SWANG...ummmm why did you use BKT (that you have to make sure all were windows were up to use so you didn't pass out)? Wasn't it to get that SWANG? Or maybe my eyes deceive me?
> 
> Either way she'll be okay. I hope she doesn't cut it, I hope she just lets it grow out. Why anyone would be rude to Ateyaaa I don't know, she is as sweet as pie.
> 
> Women can be so catty...FATHER!



Who is this to?


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 4, 2009)

Liyah said:


> To some of you talking about about SWANG...ummmm why did you use BKT (that you have to make sure all were windows were up to use so you didn't pass out)? Wasn't it to get that SWANG? Or maybe my eyes deceive me?
> 
> Either way she'll be okay. I hope she doesn't cut it, I hope she just lets it grow out. Why anyone would be rude to Ateyaaa I don't know, she is as sweet as pie.
> 
> Women can be so catty...FATHER!


----------



## bedazzled (Jun 4, 2009)

I've never washed my hair in circular motion period...It tangles your hair whether you had a weave in or not. i just rub up & down with my fingers on my scalp..but i dont move the hair around like its an herbal essence commercial...


----------



## Kirei (Jun 4, 2009)

Auburn said:


> Who is this to?


 
They know...if you read the whole thread you know too.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 4, 2009)

msa said:


> That's exactly the point. It's a good question, just one that is going to get a million different answers.
> 
> Lots of people consider my hair unhealthy because it can't be combed. And that's ok, because that's their definition. It changes from person to person.



I was JUST thinking this last night & my natural hair.
My thoughts were how my hair probably LOOKS dry and crunchy from afar when its super soft.  They'd never know unless they touched it.  In Ateya's case, I guess we dont know HOW healthy it was unless we were with her 24/7.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 4, 2009)

Liyah said:


> They know...if you read the whole thread you know too.



I read most of it but I dont know every person that has done it.  That's the reason I asked.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 4, 2009)

bedazzled said:


> I've never washed my hair in circular motion period...It tangles your hair whether you had a weave in or not. i just rub up & down with my fingers on my scalp..*but i dont move the hair around like its an herbal essence commercial..*.



Lol. Hair friction makes me CRINGE


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 4, 2009)

Liyah said:


> To some of you talking about about SWANG...ummmm why did you use BKT (that you have to make sure all were windows were up to use so you didn't pass out)? Wasn't it to get that SWANG? Or maybe my eyes deceive me?
> 
> Either way she'll be okay. I hope she doesn't cut it, I hope she just lets it grow out. Why anyone would be rude to Ateyaaa I don't know, she is as sweet as pie.
> 
> Women can be so catty...FATHER!



This made me LOL


----------



## msa (Jun 4, 2009)

Auburn said:


> I was JUST thinking this last night & my natural hair.
> My thoughts were how my hair probably LOOKS dry and crunchy from afar when its super soft.  They'd never know unless they touched it.  In Ateya's case, I guess we dont know HOW healthy it was unless we were with her 24/7.






Almost everyone I know considers healthy hair to be straight and swangin'. Since mine is neither, and it doesn't shine, people think my hair is "unhealthy". Until they touch it. And then they realize just how soft and strong it is.


----------



## Kirei (Jun 4, 2009)

Auburn said:


> I read most of it but I dont know every person that has done it. That's the reason I asked.


 
Its some hair that is SWANGIN!

I am not trying to get banned so I'll refrain from saying their name...


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jun 4, 2009)

Awww.  I'm so impressed someone actually listened to my advice.   That was alot of USEFUL information.  This should be a sticky for first time weavers!  Thanks OP.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 4, 2009)

Liyah said:


> Its some hair that is SWANGIN!
> 
> I am not trying to get banned so I'll refrain from saying their name...



Making these comments can get you banned with even saying a name, no?
Just wondering.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 4, 2009)

msa said:


> Almost everyone I know considers healthy hair to be straight and swangin'. Since mine is neither, and it doesn't shine, people think my hair is "unhealthy". Until they touch it. And then they realize just how soft and strong it is.


 The only people that would assume that it's not healthy is a person who does not know about hair. I just figure that if an uneducated (about hair) person is to assume that just because your hair is not straight and swangin' that it's unhealthy, I wouldn't care what they thought anyway.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 4, 2009)

Auburn said:


> *Making these comments can get you banned with even saying a name, no?*
> Just wondering.


 Nope. As long as you're not calling someone out by name.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 4, 2009)

HAIRapy said:


> Nope. As long as you're not calling someone out by name.



Really? Didnt know that.
No wonder I see so many INDIRECT comments.


----------



## Kirei (Jun 4, 2009)

Auburn said:


> Making these comments can get you banned with even saying a name, no?
> Just wondering.


 
No.

It is a genuine question. If some people on here don't want swang than why are they using hazardous techniques to get it?

I honestly want to know what about her haircare practices are so unhealthy? Especially since some people on here do worse...


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 4, 2009)

bermudabeauty said:


> Awww. I'm so impressed someone actually listened to my advice.  That was alot of USEFUL information. This should be a sticky for first time weavers! Thanks OP.


 The only thing I'd like to stress to everyone- because her video made it seem like it tangled because of the weave- is that it tangled because of the braids under the weave, not the weave. If you're getting glues-in tracks, you won't have this issue- it's having braids in for a long time and not combing out the shed hair that caused the issue.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 4, 2009)

Auburn said:


> Really? Didnt know that.
> No wonder I see so many INDIRECT comments.


 Yup, this is passive-agressive central.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jun 4, 2009)

I LOVE Ateyaa and I really hope her hair will bounce back from this. 

We have some 'holier than thou' types here which is no surprise. I've been a part of the hair community for a few years now and I recently had a setback while trying to do an at home color. ANYONE can have a setback, hair is unpredictable. 

If Ateyaa liked her hair in a short bob, what's the big deal? Is every black woman expected to bun, cowash, run from heat, and hardly wear their hair down in pursuit of long hair? Most women just want their hair to look nice and styled, even if that means sacrificing length. Not everyone is length obsessed. 

As for her hairline, well... many women with good hair practices struggle with their hairline. Not every woman with long, thick hair has healthy hair practices either. What works for some won't work for others. Ateyaa was just showing other women how SHE cares for her hair. If she wants to learn more about haircare I hope she will seek out LHCF, though I don't know now. Otherwise, she's not asking for any of you all's critiques.


----------



## msa (Jun 4, 2009)

HAIRapy said:


> The only people that would assume that it's not healthy is a person who does not know about hair. I just figure that if an uneducated (about hair) person is to assume that just because your hair is not straight and swangin' that it's unhealthy, I wouldn't care what they thought anyway.




It's not so much that I care what they think, it's just interesting. Kind of like how a lot of black people don't think your hair is "done" unless you just left the shop or have some a fresh hairdo. People ask me all the time when I'm going to get my hair "done" since I don't wear it straight.

Most people IRL don't think of healthy hair in terms of length retention and moisture/protein balance. Healthy hair to them is artificial shine and the ability to withstand marcel irons every week or two.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 4, 2009)

Liyah said:


> No.
> 
> It is a genuine question. If some people on here don't want swang than why are they using hazardous techniques to get it?
> 
> I honestly want to know what about her haircare practices are so unhealthy? Especially since some people on here do worse...




IMHO, a person wouldnt have to do the BKT to get that swang.
Weightless or no product on hair + flat iron technique can achieve that.

Youre right. I see many pots calling the kettle black.
I personally would never shampoo in a circular motion.
That causes a LOT of friction.


----------



## msa (Jun 4, 2009)

Liyah said:


> No.
> 
> It is a genuine question. If some people on here don't want swang than why are they using hazardous techniques to get it?
> 
> *I honestly want to know what about her haircare practices are so unhealthy? Especially since some people on here do worse...*



Interesting question.

Depends on what you (and others) mean by "unhealthy".



HAIRapy said:


> Yup, this is passive-agressive central.


----------



## Kirei (Jun 4, 2009)

redRiot said:


> I LOVE Ateyaa and I really hope her hair will bounce back from this.
> 
> We have some 'holier than thou' types here which is no surprise. I've been a part of the hair community for a few years now and I recently had a setback while trying to do an at home color. ANYONE can have a setback, hair is unpredictable.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you!!

I really wonder why some people on here whose hair is SL are given so much kudos but Ateyaaa gets the side-eye?

Glamazon has given many valuable tips for haircare and no one has batted an eye and her hair is the same length as Ateyas. (not trying to call her out) Everyone keeps saying Ateyas hair is not long, they would only listen to people with long hair, etc. but obviously not.

erplexed


----------



## crazydaze911 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry, if this was already asked - didnt read the whole thread BUT how the heck can you cut out a weave yourself? how many mirrors do u need? I cant even cut my own split ends if they are at the back of my head...


----------



## Kacie (Jun 4, 2009)

MAMATO said:


> I used to wear weaves years ago and since I've found LHCF I did them twice last year all by myself and take them out all by myself.  Although I've done them so many times I'd not be able to tell you what an Indian hair is.  Every time I buy them I just go to the BSS and ask for recommendations, I mean the best quality for the price I am willing to pay.  My weaves are always great, but I have no clue about the different brands, types on the market.  I just pick the one that is nice, good quality and affordable at the moment I am buying it...





Ediese said:


> FYI..she never said she was new to weaves. She said that she was new to indian hair. Big difference. I think that's where you're mixing things up. She has been wearing hair that she would purchase from the beauty supply store (bss). The bss weave is not indian. Weaves that you purchase in bss stores are processed, less quality, and some brands use synthetic fibers and other fillers to make it.
> 
> The indian hair that she purchased for the first time is virgin indian hair that has never been processed. It's actually becoming a new phenom for a lot of women.



The question was asked why I thought that she was unfamiliar with weaves.  The lack of knowledge about Indian hair coupled with what she did to her hair is why I initially came to that conclusion.  If she is familiar with weaves I said OK.... MY bad.

My point is that if you're unsure about something then seek info.  Geesh BHM has a section dedicated to solely weaves.


----------



## XenaX (Jun 4, 2009)

She is so good b/c I would have been boo hoo-ing. I would not have been able to finish the vid. My hats off to her for teaching others and my heart goes out to her.


----------



## msa (Jun 4, 2009)

crazydaze911 said:


> Sorry, if this was already asked - didnt read the whole thread BUT how the heck can you cut out a weave yourself? how many mirrors do u need? I cant even cut my own split ends if they are at the back of my head...




I don't find it difficult at all, I just cut the thread. Basically I just pull a piece of the thread and I cut it, and then I'll pull that piece out as much as I can and then cut again.

I've been taking my own weaves out for years and it's not hard. I don't see how someone could mistake a thick piece of thread for their own hair. I know I can't because my hair isn't that thick.


----------



## trevprit (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the thing with this is that some people are seeing her vids and know that people will see her hair and think "I just gotta try this regimen".  I know if I did her routine, I'd go from some hair to no hair in a short period of time.  Obviously it's working for her, because she's sticking with her regimen.  But before anyone attacks her regimen or adopts it, I think we'd have to ask a question: What are her goals?  Is she after length?  Is she after thickness?  Does she only want swang to her hair?  Does she want some or all of these things?  Then we have to ask ourselves: If I do this, knowing my hair, will I risk a setback of my goals or will this in someway get me closer to them?

ETA: I think she probably shampooed her hair the way she did because it's been locked under the weave and it probably was feeling good and she started getting into it, without realizing what she was doing.  (I think she actually said somegthing like this in the video, that she knew something was wrong right away, but brushed it off).


----------



## HAIRapy (Jun 4, 2009)

msa said:


> It's not so much that I care what they think, it's just interesting. Kind of like how a lot of black people don't think your hair is "done" unless you just left the shop or have some a fresh hairdo. *People ask me all the time when I'm going to get my hair "done" since I don't wear it straight.*
> 
> Most people IRL don't think of healthy hair in terms of length retention and moisture/protein balance. Healthy hair to them is artificial shine and the ability to withstand marcel irons every week or two.


 Yup... I've been asked that before. That always triggers my smartarse remark "As soon as you come up off of the money needed to get it dome" to come out... that usually shuts them up.  For some reason, people around me hate the fact that I wear buns most of the time.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Liyah said:


> To some of you talking about about SWANG...ummmm why did you use BKT (that you have to make sure all were windows were up to use so you didn't pass out)? Wasn't it to get that SWANG? Or maybe my eyes deceive me?
> 
> Either way she'll be okay. I hope she doesn't cut it, I hope she just lets it grow out. Why anyone would be rude to Ateyaaa I don't know, she is as sweet as pie.
> 
> Women can be so catty...FATHER!


 


Liyah said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I really wonder why some people on here whose hair is SL are given so much kudos but Ateyaaa gets the side-eye?
> 
> ...


 
Liyah, why you up in here preaching the truth?


----------



## Afrolinda (Jun 4, 2009)

OH MY GOD. There are some mean and jealous people here. bye


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 4, 2009)

Liyah said:


> No.
> 
> It is a genuine question. If some people on here don't want swang than why are they using hazardous techniques to get it?
> 
> I honestly want to know what about her haircare practices are so unhealthy? Especially since some people on here do worse...



A lot of people are going to say direct heat use, gluing tracks in, some people may say sew ins, etc. I don't know many details about her regimen but I'm just speculating. IDK what else people saw her do. But there are many nono things done here on this board so I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Allandra (Jun 4, 2009)

It looks like everyone has said enough.


----------

